# Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark



## Costas (1. Januar 2015)

Hallo 

Es ist wieder Zeit einen neuen Thread zu für die Skjern Au zu starten. In 2014 wurden insgesamt 1084 Lachs und 529 Meerforellen in der Skjern Au gefangen. Der Saisonbeginn war wie in 2013 etwas langsam und gegen Schluss wurden die Fängen immer besser. 

  Die Arbeit für die Schaffung von besseren Bedingungen für die Salmoniden wurde fortgesetzt. Es wurde vor allem wieder viele Steine eingesatzt und Laicheplätze geschaffen. Auf der politischen Ebene kämpfen wir Angler und Vereine weiterhin gegen die 2 grössten Gefahre, das sind die Gernfischer im Ringköbing Fjord und die Kormorane.  Die Dänische Regierung ist über das Thema sehr aufmerksam und in 2014 haben wir die ersten Gesetze mit Totalverbote der Garnfischer zum Schutz der Fischbestande an Angelplätze gesehen. Ein erfreulicher Schritt, leider wurde unser Region noch nicht berücksichtigt. Wir hoffen dass in 2015 fürs Fjord ein Total- oder wenigstens Teilverbot im Sinne einer Schutzsonne kommt. :m


  Ich schliesse ab mit den meist gestellten Fragen und nützliche Informationen aus den letzten Jahren.


*Wann darf ich angeln? Wie lange am Tag?*

16. April – 15. Oktober 2015, von 1,5 Stunden vor Sonnenaufgang bis 1,5 Stunden nach Sonnenuntergang. Oder einfacher gesagt: so lange es Licht gibt.

*Angellizenzen*:

Man muss folgende 3 Lizenzen haben

1.) Dänischer Angelschein 
Alle zwischen 18 und 65 Jahre müssen diesen kaufen. Den gibt’s für einen Tag (40,- DKK), eine Woche (130,- DKK) oder ein Jahr (185,- DKK). Diesen findet man an den örtlichen Angelgeschäften, manche Poststellen oder online bei www.fisketegn.dk

2.) Lachskontingent-Karte 2015
Alle ab 17 Jahre müssen eine mitführen, auch diese über 65 Jahre. Die Karte gilt für das gesamte Skjern Au-System und nur für eine Saison, nicht für 365 Tage ab Kaufs Datum. Die Karte kostet *100,- DKK + evt. 5-10,- DKK Gebühr.*


3.) Vereinskarte
An der Skjern Au gibt viele Vereine, welche Wasserrechte an verschiedenen Strecken haben. Die grössten Vereine sind „Skjernådalens Lystfiskerforening” (Strecke Fjord, Lønborg, Tarm/Skjern, Albaek bis zur Schweinefarm bei Kodbøl ) und „Borris Fiskeriforening“ (Strecke von derSchweinefarm bei Kodbøl, Gjaldbæk Brücke, Borriskrog Brücke, bis zum Bolkvig Parkplatz). Bei den Verkaufsstellen gibt es genaue Karte und Parkplätze. Preise für Erwachsene ab 18 J.:

16. April – 15. Mai:
Tagekarte: 400,- DKK
Jahreskarte: 1200,- DKK

16. Mai. – 15. Oktober:
Tagekarte: 150,- DKK
Wochenkarte: 480,-DKK
Jahreskarte: 1200,- DKK

Je nach Verein gibt es Ermässigungen für Kinder.


*Häufige Fragen:*

*Ich habe schon den deutschen Angelschein **|kopfkrat**, brauche ich dennoch einen in Dänemark?*

Ja. Hier wird der Schein gekauft. Der deutsche Angelschein geniesst in Dänemark höchstens Respekt, hilft aber nichts.#q

*Welche Strecke ist die Beste? Brauche ich die Karte im Voraus zu kaufen?*

Die Karten sind nicht limitiert und man kann sie problemlos direkt vor der Angeltour kaufen. Ich empfehle die Karten bei den örtlichen Angelgeschäften zu kaufen. Dort haben sie täglich Rückmeldungen und können am besten über die Hotspots beraten. Die Verhältnisse können sich schnell ändern, je nach Wasserstand und Fischaufgang. Ausserdem gibt es dort spezielle Fliegen und Köder je nach Situation. 

*Geht es besser mit Fliege oder Spinnfischen?*

Es wird mit beiden Methoden gleich viel gefangen.

*Welche Ködern / Fliegen sind die besten? Welches Gewicht, Farbe usw.?*

Frägst du 100 Angler, kriegst du 100 Meinungen. Generell muss ich sagen, dass dies stark von den Verhältnissen abhängt. Ich empfehle wieder, vor Ort nach den aktuellen Top-5 oder Top-10 Ködern zu fragen. Dadurch steigern sich die Chancen erheblich. Ein oft gesehener Fehler bei Anfängern ist, dass sie ganze Kisten an Meerforellenköder für die Küste mitnehmen. Ich rate davon ab.

*Gibt es spezielle Regeln bei der Skjern Au?*

Die Regeln und Fangquoten für 2015 stehen z.Z. noch nicht offiziel fest. Es werden keine grosse Änderungen erwartet. Soviel kann ich jetzt schon sagen:
- Nur 1 Rute pro Angler
- Man darf nur mit Schonhaken angeln. Haken mit Widerhaken darf man andrucken.
- Man darf nur mit einem Haken angeln, d.h. auf Wobblern mit 2 Haken muss man einen entfernen
- Mind. 50 Meter Abstand vom Nachbarn halten und nach jedem Wurf ein Paar Schritte flussabwärts bewegen (ungeschriebene Regel).

Wer sonst was wissen möchte, kann gern hier anschreiben oder mir eine PN schicken.


Viele Grüsse aus Dänemark #h
Costas


----------



## Pinn (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

Danke Costas für den 2015-Thread! |wavey:


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

Die dänischen Lachs-Entnahme-Quoten für das laufende Jahr sind nun "festgetackert"!
http://sportsfiskeren.dk/laksekvoter-2015
Auf die Skjern Au entfallen somit für 2015 max. 425 Lachse, die entnommen werden dürfen davon im "Einzugsgebiet" des Skjern-au-Zusammenschlusses (Skjernaasam) 185 Lachse *über* 75 cm Länge und 235 Lache *bis* 75cm. Zusatzlich zu diesen 420 Lachse dürfen wohl noch 5 weitere in den übrigen Teilen der Skjern Au, die nicht zu dem genannten "Einzugsgebiet" gehören, entnommen werden.
http://www.fiskepleje.dk/Fiskebiologi/laks/laksekvote/laksekvote_skjern_aa
Start der Saison wird, wie schon von Costas gepostet, wieder  der 16. April sein.
Die kompletten Bestimmungen für die Skjern Au kann man hier http://www.fiskepleje.dk/~/media/Si...iologi/Fisk/Laks/fiskeriregler_skjern_aa.ashx
als PDF-Datei in dänisch herunterladen.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Die dänischen Lachs-Entnahme-Quoten für das laufende Jahr sind nun "festgetackert"!
> http://sportsfiskeren.dk/laksekvoter-2015
> *Auf die Skjern Au entfallen somit für 2015 max. 425 Lachse, die entnommen werden dürfen davon im "Einzugsgebiet" des Skjern-au-Zusammenschlusses (Skjernaasam) 185 Lachse über 75 cm Länge und 235 Lache bis 75cm. Zusatzlich zu diesen 420 Lachse dürfen wohl noch 5 weitere in den übrigen Teilen der Skjern Au, die nicht zu dem genannten "Einzugsgebiet" gehören, entnommen werden.
> *http://www.fiskepleje.dk/Fiskebiologi/laks/laksekvote/laksekvote_skjern_aa
> ...


 


 Hallo Axel, Hallo Costas #h

 Wie wertet ihr diese Fangmengenbeschränkung? Ist der Bestand in der letzten Zeit zurück gegangen, oder soll der ehemals gute Bestand weiter aufgebaut werden?


----------



## Costas (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Die dänischen Lachs-Entnahme-Quoten für das laufende Jahr sind nun "festgetackert"!
> http://sportsfiskeren.dk/laksekvoter-2015
> Auf die Skjern Au entfallen somit für 2015 max. 425 Lachse, die entnommen werden dürfen davon im "Einzugsgebiet" des Skjern-au-Zusammenschlusses (Skjernaasam) 185 Lachse *über* 75 cm Länge und 235 Lache *bis* 75cm. Zusatzlich zu diesen 420 Lachse dürfen wohl noch 5 weitere in den übrigen Teilen der Skjern Au, die nicht zu dem genannten "Einzugsgebiet" gehören, entnommen werden.
> http://www.fiskepleje.dk/Fiskebiologi/laks/laksekvote/laksekvote_skjern_aa
> ...



Hallo MeFo-Schreck

Die Hohe der Quote und die Verteilung ist eine gute Nachricht für uns Angler. Ich möchte eine kleine Korrektur an Deinem Text anbringen. Alle Bereiche der Skjern Au wo man auf Lachs angeln darf underliegen dem Dachverein SÅS, also auch der Bereich der 5 Stk. Lachs für sich beansprucht. Dies ist wichtig zu wissen, da auch für diesen Bereich die "SÅS laksekontingent"-Karte gekauft werden muss. 

Gruss #h
Costas


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Axel, Hallo Costas #h
> 
> Wie wertet ihr diese Fangmengenbeschränkung? Ist der Bestand in der letzten Zeit zurück gegangen, oder soll der* ehemals gute Bestand* weiter aufgebaut werden?


*Sooo* schlecht war der Fang im gesamten letzten Jahr nun auch wieder nicht, nur der Start war gegenüber dem Rekordjahr 2011 ein wenig "flau" gewesen, dafür gab es zum Schluss einen schönen Endspurt. 
Auch wenn 2014 insgesamt etwas weniger Lachse als 2011 gefangen wurden ist das noch keine "Krise". Nach 2011 waren die Jahres-Ergebnisse jeweils zwischen 1000 und 1100 Fängen stabil "eingependelt".
Wenn ich mich richtig an einige dänische Artikel erinnere, werden die Quoten  seit jeher zusammen mit Wissenschaftlern anhand deren Schätzungen der gesamten Laichfisch-Population festgelegt und dann jeweils 10% dieser geschätzen Laichfisch-Population "zum Abschuss" freigegeben. 
Da diese Praxis innerhalb der letzten 15 Jahre eine Vergrösserung der Fänge von 61 (2002) bis auf nun die letzten Jahre (seit 2010) stabil über 1000 Stück ermöglichte, scheint das ein vernünftiger Weg zu sein#6.
Man wurde in der Zeit von 2002 bis 2011 eben sehr verwöhnt durch ständig neue Rekordjahre und muss auch mal hinnehmen, dass es durch div. Einflüsse auch mal zu Stagnationen oder kleineren Rückschlägen kommen kann.
Ich hoffe, daß eines der im letzten Jahr identifizierten Probleme, nämlich die verstärkte illegale Fischerei mit Stellnetzen im Ringköbing Fjord ( es gab wohl sehr viele Fänge mit sichtbaren Netzverletzungen) nun von den Verantwortlichen mit mehr Nachdruck, sprich Kontrollen, angegangen wird. Dann könnte die Population (und somit die zukünftig erlaubte Entnahme) auch weiter steigen.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*



Costas schrieb:


> Hallo MeFo-Schreck
> 
> Die Hohe der Quote und die Verteilung ist eine gute Nachricht für uns Angler. Ich möchte eine kleine Korrektur an Deinem Text anbringen. Alle Bereiche der Skjern Au wo man auf Lachs angeln darf underliegen dem Dachverein SÅS, also auch der Bereich der 5 Stk. Lachs für sich beansprucht. Dies ist wichtig zu wissen, da auch für diesen Bereich die "SÅS laksekontingent"-Karte gekauft werden muss.
> 
> ...


Für Korrekturen bin ich immer offen, Costas!#h


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> *Sooo* schlecht war der Fang im gesamten letzten Jahr nun auch wieder nicht, nur der Start war gegenüber dem Rekordjahr 2011 ein wenig "flau" gewesen, dafür gab es zum Schluss einen schönen Endspurt.
> Auch wenn 2014 insgesamt etwas weniger Lachse als 2011 gefangen wurden ist das noch keine "Krise". Nach 2011 waren die Jahres-Ergebnisse jeweils zwischen 1000 und 1100 Fängen stabil "eingependelt".
> Wenn ich mich richtig an einige dänische Artikel erinnere, werden die Quoten seit jeher zusammen mit Wissenschaftlern anhand deren Schätzungen der gesamten Laichfisch-Population festgelegt und dann jeweils 10% dieser geschätzen Laichfisch-Population "zum Abschuss" freigegeben.
> Da diese Praxis innerhalb der letzten 15 Jahre eine Vergrösserung der Fänge von 61 (2002) bis auf nun die letzten Jahre (seit 2010) stabil über 1000 Stück ermöglichte, scheint das ein vernünftiger Weg zu sein#6.
> ...


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Wenn ich es richtig interpretiere, also Wiederaufbau  des ehemals guten Bestandes.


Wenn Du mit "ehemals" die Zeit vor Wasserverschmutzung, Laichbettzerstörung und teilweiser Begradigung des Unterlaufes in den 50er bis 70er Jahren des letzten Jahrhunderts meinst, als auch der immer noch gültige dänische Lachs-Rekord in der Skjern Au gefangen wurde (1954), dann sicher! 
Obwohl ich zum Vergleich leider keine "belastbaren" Zahlen der Fänge und Laichfisch-Population dieser "ehemaligen" Zeit kenne.
Vielleicht hat Costas da historische Informationen/Zahlen/wissenschaftliche Schätzungen zur Hand?
Ökologisches Potential nach oben hat die Skjern Au jedenfalls! Ich erinnere mich da dunkel an eine Abhandlung wonach lt. den Wissenschaftlern die gesamte Skjern-Au-Region das Potential für eine Laichfisch-Population von rund 8000-10.000 Stück hätte also mehr als das doppelte der aktuellen Population.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Wenn Du mit "ehemals" die Zeit vor Wasserverschmutzung, Laichbettzerstörung und teilweiser Begradigung des Unterlaufes in den 50er bis 70er Jahren des letzten Jahrhunderts meinst, als auch der immer noch gültige dänische Lachs-Rekord in der Skjern Au gefangen wurde (1954), dann sicher!
> Obwohl ich zum Vergleich leider keine "belastbaren" Zahlen der Fänge und Laichfisch-Population dieser "ehemaligen" Zeit kenne.
> Vielleicht hat Costas da historische Informationen/Zahlen/wissenschaftliche Schätzungen zur Hand?
> Ökologisches Potential nach oben hat die Skjern Au jedenfalls! Ich erinnere mich da an eine Abhandlung wonach lt. den Wissenschaftlern die gesamte Skjern-Au-Region das Potential für eine Laichfisch-Population von rund 8000-10.000 Stück hätte also mehr als das doppelte der aktuellen Population.
> ...


 


 Nein Axel,

 diese Prähistorische 
Zeit meine ich sicherlich nicht, sondern die letzten vielleicht 5-6 Jahre, wo mit immensen Summen der Bestand wieder aufgebaut wurde.
 Mir sind halt die Gründe nicht bekannt, weshalb es zu einem Salto rückwärts kam.:m


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Nein Axel,
> 
> diese Prähistorische
> Zeit meine ich sicherlich nicht, sondern die letzten vielleicht 5-6 Jahre, wo mit immensen Summen der Bestand wieder aufgebaut wurde.
> Mir sind halt die Gründe nicht bekannt, weshalb es zu einem Salto rückwärts kam.:m


Nun gut, einen Rückgang von über 1200 Lachsfängen im Rekord-Jahr 2011 auf die Jahre darauf jeweils stabil um die 1100 Fänge würde ich jetzt noch keinen "Salto" nennen |rolleyes. In biologisch-ökologischen Massstäben fällt so was noch unter "normale natürliche Bestandschwankungen". #h
Und auch früher als die letzten 5-6 Jahre wurde dort schon richtig Geld in die Hand genommen. In den Jahren 1999 bis 2002 war die Renaturierung des Unterlaufs der Skjern Au zu der Zeit das grösste Renaturierungsprojekt Europas! 
Nichtsdestototz gibt es sicher noch Potential nach oben, sei es das Thema "illegale Netz-Fischerei", sei es die Regulierung der im Winter einfallenden Kormoran-Schwärme oder weitere Schaffung/Sicherung von Laichbetten in den kleinen Zuflüssen der Skjern Au.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> ...oder weitere Schaffung/Sicherung von Laichbetten in den kleinen Zuflüssen der Skjern Au.
> 
> Gruß
> MeFo-Schreck


Wie schnell neue zusätzliche Laichreviere übrigens von den Lachsen dann angenommen werden, zeigt eindrucksvoll das Beispiel "Brande Elværkssø" der früher einen Seitenfluss der Skjern Au für die Wanderfische abriegelte .
Dieser kleine Stausee bzw. seine Staumauer bei Brande brach im November 2013 während eines Hochwassers. 
Es wurde entschieden, dass der Damm nicht mehr neu errichtet wird (http://sportsfiskeren.dk/stort-flertal-oensker-en-fri-skjern-aa-ved-brande ) und somit wurden neue Laichgebiete für die Lachse zugänglich. Schon im winter 2014/2015 wurden dort nun laichende Lachse beobachtet#6
http://sportsfiskeren.dk/laksene-gyder-i-den-tidligere-brande-elvaerkssoe
Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Costas (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

Hallo

Es ist richtig, dass der Bestand um einiges höher sein musste, wenn man bedenkt wie viele Junglachse in den letzten 8-10 Jahre eingesetzt hat. Der Staat hat die Finanzierung dieser eingesetzten Lachse ca. 2009 stark reduziert. Ein Teil wird seit dem durch die Einführung des Laksekontingents refinanziert, wo jeder Angler mit 100,- kr. jährlich dazu beiträgt. Trotzdem finden zu wenige Lachse den Weg zurück in der Au, und das ist sehr ärgerlich.

Was der Grund dafür ist, kann ich es nicht mit 100% Sicherheit sagen. Es ist sicher nicht die jährlich eingesetzte Quote für Angler, denn diese wird sehr vorsichtig eingesetzt. Es kann auch nicht der klein Anteil an Schwarzangeln an der Skjern Au oder in Hvide Sande sein. Viele vermuten zwei Ursachen. Die erste sind die Kormorane, von denen es in der Region eine Überpopulation gibt. Sie fressen einige Kilos kleine Fische im Winter, darunter auch die teuren Lachse. In kalten Wintern mehr, in anderen weniger.

Der zweite Grund ist, dass im Ringkøbing Fjord illegal Lachse von Garmfischer gefangen werden. Das ist vielleicht die grösste Gefahr für den Lachs überhaupt. Dort können einige wenige, die gezielt auf Lachs gehen, sehr viele fangen. Wir hören immer wieder solche Geschichten, manchmal auch mit Bildern, wo mehrere grose Lachse aus Kleinbooten ausgeladen werden. Einem Bekannten ist es gelungen, dies zu fotografiert und er hat die Bilder dem Angelverband überliefert. Hier kann nur eines helfen, Teil- oder Totalverbot des Garnfischerei im Fjord. Andere Gebiete in Dänemark haben es vorgemacht. Zum Schutz des Bestandes, aber auch weil der Staat darin ein grosses ökonomisches Potential in Annglerbesucher hätte. In unserer Region, wo das Potential um einiges grösser ist, und wo wir - und der Staat - bereits "immensen Summen" (wie von Jürgen passend formuliert) investiert haben, wollen die kommunalen Politiker keinen Verbot durchsetzen. Wir üben weiterhin grossen Druck und für mich ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit, wann das kommt. Erst dann werden wir einen bemerkbaren Unterschied merken, denn es har Platz in der der Au für bis zu 10.000 Lachse. 

Konkret zur Frage, wieso die Fänge in den letzten Jahren zurückgegangen sind? Ich glaube nicht, dass sie zurückgegangen sind, sondern dass sie gestiegen sind! Die Angler haben weniger gefangen, andere hatten dafür mehr. Und diese andere werden von Jahr zu Jahr aktiver, effizienter und zahlreicher. Gerade deswegen, weil es mehr zu holen gibt. 

Zum Schluss möchte ich noch sagen, dass nicht alle Garnfischer unehrlich sind. Klar gibt es auch bei einen ehrlichen Garnfischer ungewollte Lachs- und Meerforellen-Beifänge. Diese Zahlen sind jedoch klein, wie Untersuchungen ergeben haben. Der Grossteil der Garnfischer ist bestimmt ehrlich und sie ärgern sich genauso über die "schwarzen Schäffe" unter ihnen, so wie wir. 

Gruss
Costas


----------



## okram24 (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

Danke, für die neuen Infos!

Da werde ich euch wohl im Mai einen Besuch abstatten müssen, um die Fangstatistik für 2015 hoch zu treiben!

gesendet von meinem Lumia 830 mit Tapatalk


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*



			
				okram24;4281635[COLOR=red schrieb:
			
		

> *]Danke, für die neuen Infos!
> *[/COLOR]
> Da werde ich euch wohl im Mai einen Besuch abstatten müssen, um die Fangstatistik für 2015 hoch zu treiben!
> 
> gesendet von meinem Lumia 830 mit Tapatalk


 


 Hallo Costas,#h

 kann mich Marko nur anschließen. :m

 Vermutlich werden wir weitere Neuigkeiten ja bald persönlich erörtern können. 

 Grüße aus Solagon.


----------



## LAC (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

@ Costas
freue mich über deinen ausführlichen bericht, wobei es halt die wilddiebe sind, die raubbau betreiben, weil sie die gesetze nicht achten.

Die garnfischer hat es ja schon immer gegeben, als die lachsbestände noch gut waren, da waren die flüsse voll mit fisch. In den tälern in europa, wo die fließgewässer fließen, zählte der beruf fischer, als eines der einträchtigsten berufe. 
Das war z.b. am rhein sowie seine nebenflüssen der fall, überall auch am ringköbing fjord - da gabe es nur fischer - von nymindgab wurden fische bis nach hamburg mit ochsen- bzw, pferdewagen gekarrt - und die stadt hvide sande, die hat sich entwickelt, da man dort mit fische geld verdienen konnte.
Sicherlich trägt der komoran auch dazu bei, da die populationen ja förmlich explodieren - da genug futterfische (kleinfische) da sind, wie du es schon erwähnst und die kormorane keine feinde haben.
Betreffend der garnfischer im ringköbing fjord, habe ich einen film vor jahren gesehen, da wurden die fischer von der wasserschutzpolizei kontrolliert. Nun ist die region dünn besiedelt und jeder kennt sich. Als man den fischer fragte, den man mit vornamen ansprach, wie lang denn sein netz wäre, nannte er die zugelassene länge. Gut, sagten sie, dann wollen wir das mal überprüfen, zogen das netzt aus dem wasser und siehe da, es war weitaus länger. Dieses konnte der fischer gar nicht verstehen, bla, bla, bla er muss wohl das falsche genommen haben, sagte er. Das netzt wurde beschlagnahmt und er bekam eine anzeige.
Über solch einen film freut man sich natürlich und man kann ihn überall zeigen, die polizei präsentiert sich sehr positiv als ordnungshüter und guter helfer der natur.
Man muss nur die kontrollgänge bzw. fahrten machen - sonst dient solch ein film nur, damit man im schlafrock sagen kann - wir passen schon auf, schau dir mal unseren film an.
Ich finde es müssten mehr kontrollen gemacht werden - auch bei den angler, denn da sind genug die keinen angelschein haben.
Am skjern fluß werden ja reichlich kontrollen gemacht, schon von den mitgliedern der vereine - wie man mir sagte. Ich glaube, das dort weniger ohne schein arbeiten. 
Trotzdem sind auch unter den anglern die den schein haben, schwarze schafe, die fische verstecken usw. usw. jeder der diese gedanken hat - findet eine mothode bzw. weg,  wie komme ich an noch mehr fisch.
So ist es leider, wobei der großteil ja gute angler sind, die gar nicht diese gedanken haben.

LG


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*



Costas schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> ...Hier kann nur eines helfen, Teil- oder Totalverbot des Garnfischerei im Fjord. Andere Gebiete in Dänemark haben es vorgemacht.


Wie z.B. am Odense Fjord zum Schutz der MeFos ( http://sportsfiskeren.dk/enighed-om-odense-fjord ) oder das Projekt zum Schutz der Brackwasserhechte ( http://fishingzealand.dk/nyheder/fodevareminister-vil-beskytte-brakvandsgedderne , http://daenemark.fish-maps.de/daenemark-blog/schutz-der-brackwasser-hechte-4665.html )  



Costas schrieb:


> Zum Schutz des Bestandes, aber auch weil der Staat darin ein grosses ökonomisches Potential in Annglerbesucher hätte.


Über den hohen ökonomischen Wert der Sportfischerei in DK gibt es auch schon Untersuchungen
http://sportsfiskeren.dk/mv40
auch speziell zur Skjern Au http://www.aqua.dtu.dk/~/media/Inst...ske-vaerdi-af-laksefiskeriet-i-Skjern-Aa.ashx

Im Irland der 80er Jahre war ein Vergleich zwischen dem ökonomischen Wert der Sportfischerei auf Lachs auf der einen Seite und dem ökonomischen Wert der Netzfischerei auf Lachs in den Flussmündungen auf der anderen Seite der Grund dafür, dass die Treibnetzfischerei in den Flussmündungen dort verboten wurde. Dort wurde nämlich festgestellt, dass 1 Kilo Lachs welches von einem Sportfischer gefangen wurde rund 100 mal mehr Geld ins Land brachte als das gleiche Kilo Lachs welches vom Berufsfischer dort gefangen und exportiert wurde.
Wenn also dieser ökonomische Wert (neben dem ökologischen) dann auch in der Skjern-Au-Region mal Allen und vor allen Dingen den Entscheidungsträgern bewusst wird, ist hoffentlich der Weg frei für eine intensivere Suche nach den wenigen aber trotzdem sehr schädlichen "schwarzen Schafen" unter den Garnfischern. Dann könnten für die Lachsfischerei an der Skjern Au durchaus *noch bessere* Zeiten anbrechen.#6

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## venni-kisdorf (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

Hallo Liebe Gemeinde, 

nun ist es ja bald soweit  

Ich werde dieses Jahr endlich meinen ersten Trip an die Skjern machen, hat die letzten Jahre zeitlich nie geklappt und brauche eure Hilfe. 
Ich bin in der schönen situation das ich über meine Firma sehr Preiswert ein Womo (Sprinter klasse) bekommen kann nun hab ich geplant im Mai mit einem Kollegen an die Skjern zu Fahren Freitags nach der Arbeit los und Sonntags abends zurück, nur WO sich hinstellen mit dem WoMo ? wer kenn gute Plätze? (ich suche keine CAmping plätze, nur ne möglichkeit mich für die NAcht in der nähe der Skjern hinzustellen schlafen und morgens los und einige Stellen Anfahren. 

Ich hab Früher in meinen Dänemark besuchen immer mal wieder ausgewiesene Zeltplätze gesehen wo man sich auch mit nem WoMo hinstellen kann, nur leider finde ich keinerlei Karte im Internet. 

Also wer weiss wo ich mich Für ein Wochenende Abends gut hinstellen kann, gerne auch per PN. 

Danke schonmal im Vorraus. 

Tight Lines 
 
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

Solch einen ausgewiesenen Einfach-*Zelt*platz gibt es in Borris direkt an der Skjern Au. 
Ich habe den Parkplatz dazu hier markiert http://map.krak.dk/m/bWdTw , der Zeltplatz ist dann direkt östlich davon direkt hinter der länglichen Busch-/Baum-Insel.
Es gibt dort keine sanitären Anlagen und wenn ich mich an das Schild am Parkplatz richtig erinnere, konnten dort Zelte frei für 2 Nächte aufgestellt werden.
Wie "eng" das mit einem WoMo gesehen wird#c, leider keine Ahnung.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## venni-kisdorf (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

MeFo-Schreck, vielen Dank für diese Info ja genau nach sowas hab ich gesucht Keine Sanitären Anlagen ist keine Problem das WoMo hat ne Nasszelle und nen 80 Lieter Frischwassertank sollte für 2 Nächte reichen.  und so Groß ist das WoMo nicht hat Sprintergröße max 3 personen wobei bei 3 ist es schon recht eng...

Nochamls vielen Dank


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

Als Ergänzung zu dem oben angeschnittenen Thema "Natur*zeltplätze*" in DK gibt es hier www.teltpladser.dk deren offizielle Homepage.
Auf der Seite http://udinaturen.naturstyrelsen.dk/udinaturen/ gibt es auch eine Karte zu diesen Plätzen. Man muss für die Anzeige dieser Plätze auf der DK-Karte links im Menü den Punkt  "Overnatning" aufklappen und dann den Unterpunkt "Primitiv Overnatning" anklicken, um das Häkchen zu setzen. Dann zeigt einen die Karte alle solchen Plätze im Bereich der Karte.


Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## teusser2007 (1. März 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

Hallo Zusammen,
die meisten Probleme werden wohl durch die Garnfischer im Fjord verursacht.
Die Bilder die in 2014 auf der Skjernaasam gezeigt wurden geben dies wohl den Nachweis.
Es wird mit viel Aufwand den Erhalt durch den DCV betrieben, mit welchem Recht gehen die Garnfischer auf die Bestände los ... 

mit dem Gewohnheitsrecht das fast zur Ausrottung der Bestände geführt hat?

mit dem Recht die eigene Gefriertruhen bis zum Anschlag zu füllen und dann die Fische zu verkaufen ?

Diese "Fischer" sollten froh sein über diese tolle  Möglichkeit den Laksen noch eine Zukunft zu geben.

Den dänischen Behörden kann man nur den Tipp geben konsequent gegen diese Menschen vorzugehen.

Grüsse an alle die am 16 dort sind und evtl. am 18 auch noch.

Ich freue mich meinen Condom am 18 zu versenken.

Walter


----------



## venni-kisdorf (31. März 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

Hey Zusammen, 

es ist in diesem Tröööt verdammt ruhig geworden und dabei sind es ja nur noch knapp 3 Wochen bis es los geht. 

Ich werde am 18 oder 19 dort sein allerdings wird es nur ne Tagestour werden 4 Uhr los 19 Uhr oder später zurück. 

Wie sieht es bei euch aus? 

Gruß
Stephan


----------



## Costas (31. März 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

Hallo Stephan

Alle sind noch im Winterschlaff und tanken Energie für die Skjern Au auf. Deswegen ist es so ruhig hier. Es wird bald wieder mehr lebendig.

Der Wasserstand an der Skjern Au ist gerade jetzt so hoch wie noch selten anfang April. Also am besten Tauchanzug mitnehmen. 

Grüsse aus Dänemark,
Costas


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (31. März 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

sorry fürs OT aber was sind :  Garnfischer  
( ich hab schon gegoogelt ! finde aber  nix was ich verstehe ) ich kann mir das nur denken ??? Danke Michi


----------



## Costas (31. März 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*



50Fifty schrieb:


> sorry fürs OT aber was sind :  Garnfischer
> ( ich hab schon gegoogelt ! finde aber  nix was ich verstehe ) ich kann mir das nur denken ??? Danke Michi



Mein Fehler. Ich habe direkt aus dem dänischen übersetzt. Es sind Netzfischer, oder "garnfisker" auf dänisch. Komisch, dass es nicht direkt übersetzt wird, denn Garn heisst in beiden Sprachen gleich.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (31. März 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

@ 50Fifty
"Garnfisker" sind Netzfischer, entweder als Berufsfischer oder (und ich glaube da könnten die meisten schwarzen Schafe "sitzen") Freizeitfischer, die nach Kauf einer Lizenz eine bestimmte Anzahl an Reusen und/oder Netzen setzen dürfen.
Natürlich müssen auch die sich an Schonzeiten und besonders an Schongebiete halten. 
So dürfen im gesamten Ringköbing Fjord keine Meerforellen und Lachse mit Netzen/Reusen gezielt befischt werden und die Fische schon gleich gar nicht legal vermarktet werden. 
Das vermehrte auftreten von typischen Netz-Verletzungen an den von Anglern gefangenen Fischen zeigen recht deutlich, dass den Salmoniden im Fjord verstärkt illegal nachgestellt wird.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (31. März 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

OK !!! Danke und sorry wegen der Frage ! 
ich dacht echt das sind die die zb. in Sonderburg immer mit ner Leine und nen Köder drann an den Pollern alles abangeln und konnte mir beim besten nicht vorstellen wie die nen " Lachs "oder nen Fisch Ü60 da rausbekommen #h

Weiter im Text Danke 

Michi


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (31. März 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*



50Fifty schrieb:


> OK !!! Danke und *sorry* wegen der Frage !


Wieso *sorry*? 
Es gibt keine dummen Fragen, nur dumme Antworten #h

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## venni-kisdorf (31. März 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

Hallo costas,
Danke für die schnelle Antwort, hätte ich mir auch denken können das die meisten sich auf die Saison vorbereiten . 

Du meinst das ich nen Taucheranzug einpacken soll, klingt ja in meinne Ohren nicht so gut, wie hoch ist denn der Wasserstand ? Es sind ja zum Glück noch 3 Wochen da kann ja noch viel passieren und ich hoffe auf relativ gute Bedingungen. 

Gruß  und schönen Abend 
Stephan


----------



## Costas (1. April 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*



venni-kisdorf schrieb:


> Hallo costas,
> Danke für die schnelle Antwort, hätte ich mir auch denken können das die meisten sich auf die Saison vorbereiten .
> 
> Du meinst das ich nen Taucheranzug einpacken soll, klingt ja in meinne Ohren nicht so gut, wie hoch ist denn der Wasserstand ? Es sind ja zum Glück noch 3 Wochen da kann ja noch viel passieren und ich hoffe auf relativ gute Bedingungen.
> ...



Der Wasserstand ist sehr hoch. Ich bin heute bei der Brücke zwischen Tarm und Skjern gefahren. Die Seite West davon, zwischen Bahnbrücke und A11 war nur von der südlichen Seite begehbar. Guckst Du Richtung Ost, dann muss Du Dich echt konzentrieren, bist Du Skjern Au findest. Alles sieht wie ein grosser See aus. 

Der Wasserstand wird in den kommenden Wochen stark sinken. Es sind kaum Regenfälle für die nächsten 10 Tage angesagt.


----------



## venni-kisdorf (1. April 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*



Costas schrieb:


> Der Wasserstand ist sehr hoch. Ich bin heute bei der Brücke zwischen Tarm und Skjern gefahren. Die Seite West davon, zwischen Bahnbrücke und A11 war nur von der südlichen Seite begehbar. Guckst Du Richtung Ost, dann muss Du Dich echt konzentrieren, bist Du Skjern Au findest. Alles sieht wie ein grosser See aus.
> 
> Der Wasserstand wird in den kommenden Wochen stark sinken. Es sind kaum Regenfälle für die nächsten 10 Tage angesagt.



Das hört sich doch gut an, das es trocken bleibt und der Wasserstand sinkt ... Wir werden es sehen.

Danke für die Information 

Gruß 
Stephan


----------



## lax0341 (6. April 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

@Costas und andere West- und Nordjütland-Experten 
Hallo , liebe Skjern Au Gemeinde !
Nach vielen Jahren Sommerfischen in Irland , Norwegen und Schweden will ich es in diesem Jahr nach über 20 Jahren Abstinenz mal wieder an der Skjern Å und einigen anderen Flüssen in Jütland probieren.
Es sollten so 6 bis 8 Tage im Zeitfenster von Mitte Mai bis Anfang September sein. Dabei würde ich gern 2-4 verschiedene Auen testen.
Relativ fest stehen dabei Skjern- und Storau . Welche Zeit würdet ihr mir empfehlen und welche Auen würdet ihr beangeln ? Bevorzugt ist Fliegenfischen ,aber Spinnfischen ist auch gelegentlich okay .
Ich bin beim Lachsangeln schon ganz gut rumgekommen und ziemlich erfahren , aber für alle Tipps bezüglich Dänemark sehr dankbar.
Falls jemand hier sehr gutes und preiswertes Lachs -und Meerforellenangeln im Herbst in Nordengland sucht , dem kann ich weiterhelfen.
Bin selbst auch im Oktober wieder dort.
Erstmal vielen Dank und Knaek og Braek
Lax0341


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (7. April 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

Mit Skjern Au und Storau hast Du Dir schon mal 2 sehr gute Auen ausgesucht#6.
Weitere gute Auen in Westjütland in "Schlagdistanz" von dort aus mit gutem Lachsbestand wären die Varde Au, die Konge Au und die oft etwas unterschätzte (weil doch etwas kleinere) Sneum Au.
Zum richtigen Zeitpunkt: Es kommt ein wenig darauf an ob Du eher "sicher" Lachskontakt haben willst (was man beim Lachsfischen so sicher nennt  ) oder die bessere Chance auf einen der Grossen haben willst. 
Wenn Du die bessere Chance für einen Gross-Lachs (>10 Kilo) haben willst, dann fahr möglichst zeitig nach der Saison-Eröffnung (16. April) hoch. 
Wenn Du eher auf der sicheren Seite sein willst, dann würde ich eher August/September empfehlen. 
Dann kommen die im Schnitt etwas kleineren (das heisst in der Skjern Au aber immer noch 3-4 Kilo im Schnitt) aber zahlreicheren "Sommer-Lachse" sobald etwas Regen für höheren Wasserstand und leicht trübes Wasser sorgt. 
Falls Du auch mal einen Lachs entnehmen willst:
Speziell im Spätsommer/Frühherbst ist es dann wichtig, Dich vorher genau zu erkundigen, wieviele Lachse in den jeweiligen Flüssen noch "offen" sind. Alle diese Auen haben jeweils ein festes maximales Entnahme-Kontingent für Lachse bis 75 cm und eines für Lachse über 75 cm Länge! Wenn diese Quoten von den Anglern "aufgebraucht" sind, ist nur noch C&R angesagt! 
Auch wenn noch Quote offen ist: Pro Person, Jahr und Fluss* besteht eine maximale Entnahme-Quote von 1 Lachs*, egal ob in dem "bis-75cm"- oder "über-75-cm"-Fenster.
Darüber hinaus (nur falls Du es noch nicht weisst), ist widerhakenloses Fischen in allen nach Westen gewandten Auen in DK Pflicht und am Köder darf sich nur 1 Haken befinden (Zwilling/Drilling gilt als 1 Haken). Das ist beim Spinnfischen wichtig wenn man mit Wobblern fischt, dann muss der Bauchdrilling/Kopfdrilling weg.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## lax0341 (7. April 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

@MeFo-Schreck ,
ganz herzlichen Dank für die schnelle und sehr informative Antwort !
Insbesondere , dass die Sache mit den Widerhaken in ganz Westjütland  gilt , war mir wirklich absolut neu.
Von der Skjern Au hatte ich das schon mitbekommen.
Da ich allerdings wohl mit einem Lachsnovizen unterwegs sein werde und in den vergangenen Jahren das Privileg geniessen durfte , an einigen wirklichen TOP-Lachsstrecken zu fischen ,
ist für mich wohl der August die interessantere Option.
Tagelanges Sinkschnurfischen ohne Fischkontakt , mit mangelnder Ellenbogenfreiheit und ohne Fische springen zu sehen , 
erzeugt dann nicht mehr so ganz die nötige innere Einstellung.
Wie sieht das im August aus ? Ist es da noch ähnlich überlaufen ,
wie Mitte/Ende April , oder hat es sich dann etwas entspannt ?
Kann man im August mit Intermediate- oder leichten Sinktips fischen , oder ist dann immer noch " Tief Runter " angesagt ?
Ganz herzlichen Dank für Eure Tipps und Tight Lines für die bald beginnende Saison !
Lax0341


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (8. April 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

ist zwar wieder OT .. 

Abe rich kann mir beim besten Willen niemals vorstellen das ein Lachs / Mefo am Haken bleibt ohne WIederhaken ... ????
So wie die sich schütteln und springen ???? Abgehen !!! gibt es dazu nen anderen Beitrag ??? |rolleyes

Danke Michi


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (8. April 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*



lax0341 schrieb:


> @MeFo-Schreck ,
> ganz herzlichen Dank für die schnelle und sehr informative Antwort !
> Insbesondere , dass die Sache mit den Widerhaken in ganz Westjütland  gilt , war mir wirklich absolut neu.
> Von der Skjern Au hatte ich das schon mitbekommen.
> ...


Um überlaufenen Strecken musst Du Dir eigentlich keine echten Sorgen machen ausser an den ersten 3-4 Tagen wenn alle "ausgehungert" sind. Da mit Seitenflüssen insgesamt rund 60 Km Flussstrecke zum Zusammenschluss der Skjern-Au-Vereine gehören, verläuft sich das, kein echtes Problem.
Der Wechsel auf eine Sinktip im August/September funktioniert wenn der Wasserstand und die Strömung das zulassen. Prinzipiell muss der Köder tagsüber auf jeden Fall "runter" zu den Lachsen, MeFos stehen auch schon mal eine Etage höher.
Abends/in der Nacht könne auch Lachse auf Wanderschaft sein und dann auch etwas höher unterwegs sein. Das Prinzip auf Lachs heisst insgesamt aber  doch "runter".
Was springende Lachse angeht: Ich bin auch nur ab und an im Urlaub dort und somit kein Einheimischer aber ich habe z. B. in 3 Wochen im April 2011 nur 1 Lachs mal an der Oberfläche "rollen" sehen, das wars. Ob das manchmal anders ist, wird wohl eher ein "Eingeborener" :gwie Costas sagen können.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (8. April 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*



50Fifty schrieb:


> ist zwar wieder OT ..
> 
> Abe rich kann mir beim besten Willen niemals vorstellen das ein Lachs / Mefo am Haken bleibt ohne WIederhaken ... ????
> So wie die sich schütteln und springen ???? Abgehen !!! gibt es dazu nen anderen Beitrag ??? |rolleyes
> Danke Michi


Doch, sie bleiben hängen, vorrausgesetzt der Zug bleibt auf der Schnur. Dann ist die Verlustrate genauso gross oder klein wie bei der Verwendung von Widerhaken.
Ohne Widerhaken ist eben ein schnelleres und verletzungsärmeres/schonenderes "Catch&Release" möglich und somit wurde dies Vorschrift an den Lachsflüssen Dänemarks. 
Daran sollte man sich unbedingt halten, die Kontrollen sind da zwar immer freundlich aber "pingelig" und die Verwendung von Haken mit Widerhaken bringt sehr schnell sehr viell Ärger |bigeyes

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## okram24 (8. April 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

Zu den springenden Lachsen kann ich etwas beitragen.

Als ich letztes Jahr im August mit meinem Sohn und einem Kumpel einen Tag an der Skjern unterwegs war, konnten wir einige Lachse buckeln sehen! Allerdings blieben wir, trotz gezieltem anwerfen der beobachteten Fische ohne Fangerfolg!

gesendet von meinem Lumia 830 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (8. April 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

Danke Mefoschreck  das versteh ich der " Druck " iss eh immer und überall nach dem Silber #6


----------



## Michael_05er (8. April 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

Wenn ich das so lese sollte ich im Herbst doch mal wieder einen Tag an die Skjern Au gehen... Bin Anfang September zwei Wochen in Hvide Sande, die letzten male hatte ich mir den Ausflug gespart und lieber Barsch und Co gejagt. Aber wenn die Zeit so günstig ist könnte es ja doch lohnend sein...  Ich wünsche allen viel Erfolg die jetzt zu Saisonbeginn los ziehen!


----------



## lax0341 (10. April 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

Das mit den sich zeigenden Lachsen nutzt ja auch eher der eigenen Motivation. Klar beißen die nicht immer.|bigeyes
Aber mit ein , zwei Novizen im Schlepptau kann das die Stimmung der Truppe doch deutlich erhöhen.
Habe auch schon etliche Tage mit vielen springenden und/oder buckelnden Lachsen ohne Biss erlebt. Und umgekehrt...
Was haltet ihr von der Stor Å im August ?


----------



## cozmo (11. April 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

Was fischt ihr denn so für Muster früh in der Saison, und wie steht es gerade um den Wasserstand??


----------



## okram24 (11. April 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

Am besten zu Costas in den Laden gehen, der berät dich dann, was aktuell geht!

gesendet von meinem Lumia 830 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (12. April 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

Fliegen im Frühjahr sind meist recht grosse und bunte Tubenfliegen oft mit einer "Schwinge" aus Kaninchenfell, also "Zonker" wie solche http://www.fisknu.dk/product/lakseflue-kim-slagter-no-2-3194/ 
oder
http://www.fisknu.dk/product/lakseflue-kim-slagter-no-2-3194/

...aber der Besuch bei Costas #h ist sicher die beste Variante #6

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## lax0341 (12. April 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

Welcher ist denn der Laden von Costas ?

Gruß lax0341


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (13. April 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

Der Laden von Costas ist der "Fisknu.dk" in Tarm.
https://goo.gl/maps/6cCY2

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## lax0341 (13. April 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

Prima ! Vielen Dank !

Gruß und Petri für die Saisoneröffnung 

lax0341


----------



## venni-kisdorf (14. April 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

Morgen noch und der Rest von heute dann ist Opening und am Samstag bin ich da


----------



## _seabass_hunter (15. April 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

Moin 
Frage an Costas:m
Wie ist der Wasserstand z.Zeit an der Skjern ?
Freunde v. mir werden wohl am 16.04 ihren Glück an der Skjern versuchen.
Bin mal gespannt wie es laufen wird


----------



## venni-kisdorf (15. April 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

Ich bin mal auf die ersten fangmeldungen gespannt .... Und natürlich auf meine Tour am Samstag ....


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (15. April 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*



venni-kisdorf schrieb:


> Und natürlich auf meine Tour am Samstag ....


Wünche Dir ein kräftiges "*Knaek og Braek*"!!

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## venni-kisdorf (15. April 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

Danke MeFo-Schreck,  wünsche allen die morgen schon da sind ein ordentliches Petri, man sieht sich an Wasser .... Tight Lines


----------



## Costas (15. April 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*



Zeebaars-Hunter schrieb:


> Moin
> Frage an Costas:m
> Wie ist der Wasserstand z.Zeit an der Skjern ?
> Freunde v. mir werden wohl am 16.04 ihren Glück an der Skjern versuchen.
> Bin mal gespannt wie es laufen wird



Hallo

Der Wasserstand ist relativ hoch, aber die Au ist mit Wathose begehbar. 

Alle sind gespannt zu sehen, wie der Anfang wird. Ab 4.49 am Morgen darf mal angeln. Morgen Abend wissen wir mehr.

K&B
COstas


----------



## Costas (16. April 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

Die erste Meldungen kommen aus der Skjern Au. Es werden Lachse gefangen, aber nicht extrem viele, wie der Fall vor 2 Saisonen war. Es ist eine gewaagte Prognose nach nur 5 Stunden, aber ich glaube nicht, dass die Quote schnell aufgebraucht wird.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (16. April 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

Vermutung: 
Es wird aufgrund des von Costas erwähnten Hochwassers evtl. so sein, dass die Lachse zwar vor Ort sind aber viele gute Stellen evtl. nicht vernünftig befischbar sind...

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Costas (16. April 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

Es gab heute auch einen starken Wind gegeben. Vielleicht haben deswegen manche Angler den Tag abgekürzt. 

Mir hat gerade einer erzählt, das einer einen auf 14kg gefangen hat.


----------



## venni-kisdorf (16. April 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

Ja die ersten fangmeldungen sehen ja sehr gut aus ... Karte für Samstag ist gekauft und ausgedruckt morgen nach der Arbeit werden die Sachen gepackt und das Auto beladen und dann geht's Samstag früh um halb 4 los und hoffentlich nach 2,5 Std Auto fahrt an der borris Strecke .... Petri an alle Fänger


----------



## venni-kisdorf (16. April 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

Gerade nochmal meine neue Schnur aufgezogen ( intermediat/Hoover/sink1) und dann noch diverse polyeader bis super fast sink 8 sec/m ,  wie sieht es aus , welche sinkrate wird Vorort die ideale sein ? Ich würde sagen weit runter und polyleader super fast sink ...


----------



## Talle (17. April 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

Bin morgen auch endlich wieder in Dänemark :vik:
Wollte Montag mal mein Glück versuchen. Wann macht denn Costa seine Pforte auf? Schöne Grüße und Petri an alle#h


----------



## _seabass_hunter (17. April 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

Was ist an der Skjern den los, keine Fangmeldungen mehr.
Oh oh oh das sieht aber nicht gut aus;+


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (17. April 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

Guggst Du hier #h
http://www.fisknu.dk/page/kontakt-aabningstider-5/
Er macht morgens von Montag bis Samstag immer um 9:30 Uhr auf.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (17. April 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

Mit Sonder-Öffnungszeiten an folgenden Terminen
** Særlige åbningstider over påsken og til Skjern Å premieren:*
*torsdag, 2. april - mandag, 6. april: Lukket

torsdag, d. 16. april: 8:00 - 17:30
fredag d. 17. april: 9:30 - 18.00
lørdag, d. 18. april: 9.30 - 16.00
søndag, d. 19. april: 10.00 - 13.00

*Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Talle (17. April 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

Sehr gut! Danke!!!


----------



## Springerfliege (17. April 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

Hallo,

ich bin seit Donnerstag an der Skjern.

Am Donnerstag Abend gab es auch den ersten Fischkontakt.

Leider ist der Fisch nach ca. 2 Minuten ausgestiegen. #q

Habe mit einer Float sink 7 gefischt. Die Fliege muss runter zu den Tierchen..... 

Der Wind ist ziemlich frisch hier oben, aber das ist ja nix neues hier in DK.

Morgen und Sonntag wird nochmal angegriffen :m.

Tight lines @ all.


----------



## Pinn (17. April 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*



Costas schrieb:


> Die erste Meldungen kommen aus der Skjern Au. Es werden Lachse gefangen, aber nicht extrem viele, wie der Fall vor 2 Saisonen war. Es ist eine gewaagte Prognose nach nur 5 Stunden, aber ich glaube nicht, dass die Quote schnell aufgebraucht wird.



Hallo Costas, 
wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, sind zum Saisonbeginn 2013 überwiegend Absteiger in großer Zahl gefangen worden, die sich vermutlich wegen des langen Winters (?) erst spät auf den Rückweg in Nordsee und Atlantik gemacht haben. Die frischen Aufsteiger kamen 2013 erst später im Jahresverlauf.

Dieses Jahr sind die abgeleichten Überwinterer schon durch, hoffe ich, wenn ich mir die bis jetzt in Netz gestellten Fotos anschaue (Stand 17.04. 20:00 Uhr). In den offiziellen Meldungen mit den aktuellen Fotos sind vielmehr nur wohlproportionierte und gutgenährte Silberlinge zu erkennen, teilweise sogar in respektablen Größen: alles eindeutige Aufsteiger!

Ich meine also, die Saison an der Skjern hat sehr gut angefangen und freue mich schon auf meine Besuche im Mai und im September. Lange nicht jeder Tag ist für uns Lachstouristen ist ein erfolgreicher Lachsfangtag. Erfolgsrezepte gibt es nicht. Man muss sich die Zeit nehmen, mit anderen Anglern zu kommunizieren und vor allen Dingen Strecke machen und gleichzeitig sorgfältig beobachten. Die Skjern Au ist kein Gewässer für Angeln auf Sicht, sondern fordert uns auf, es zu lesen. Deshalb finde ich die Skjern Au so spannend.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (18. April 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

Bis jetzt wurden 19 Fische gemeldet, und das bei ca. 300 "Leuten" die die letzten Tage gefischt haben.
Ist nicht grade der Traum-Start |kopfkrat
Die Voraussetzungen für ein Traum-Start waren vorhanden, und dann so was. 
Wo dran liegt es|bigeyes


----------



## outang (18. April 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

moin
die schleuse mal wieder ?
http://hyde.dk/default-de.asp

hi costas !
bis demnäxt #6


----------



## _seabass_hunter (18. April 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

An der Varde Au noch schlimmer,bis jetzt NUR 11 Stück.
Auch Schleuse|kopfkrat |supergri


----------



## Pinn (18. April 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*



Zeebaars-Hunter schrieb:


> Bis jetzt wurden 19 Fische gemeldet, und das bei ca. 300 "Leuten" die die letzten Tage gefischt haben.
> Ist nicht grade der Traum-Start |kopfkrat
> Die Voraussetzungen für ein Traum-Start waren vorhanden, und dann so was.
> Wo dran liegt es|bigeyes



Ich denke mal an zu hohen Erwartungen und an einer damit verbundenen falschen Einschätzung der Erfolgsaussichten. Skjern-Lachse gehen nicht freiwillig an den Haken, sondern die muss man suchen. Und die haben noch einen Vorteil gegenüber dem Angler: Man sieht sie normalerweise nicht an ihren Standplätzen, weil die Skjern kein glasklares Wasser hat. Und springen und buckeln tun sie nur sehr selten. Man bemerkt sie also in der Regel garnicht.

Wenn man die bevorzugten Standplätze auf ihrer Wanderung kennt, sollte es möglich sein, sie gezielter zu befischen. Aber das ist in der Regel ein Privileg der erfahrenen Angler vor Ort, womit die ja teilweise auch als Guides ihr Geld verdienen.

Im Gegensatz zu Dir denke ich, der Saisonstart war nicht unbedingt schlecht, wenn man bedenkt, dass keine Absteiger wie 2013 mehr dabei waren, die die Quote vorzeitig aufgefressen haben.

Und, sorry, die Anzahl der Angler in Relation zu setzten zu der Anzahl der gefangenen Fische erinnert mich ein wenig an Forellenpuffmentalität. Lachsangeln hat für mich weniger mit erwarteter und erzielter Erfolgsqoute als mit einem spannenden Naturerlebnis zu tun, bei dem das Angeln als Passion der Zweck ist. Darüberhinaus ist dabei Fangerfolg selbsverständlich auch nicht von Übel. |supergri

Übrigens denke ich, 19 Fische auf 300 Angler in anderthalb Tagen bei Hochwasser sind schon ein akzeptables Ergebnis, das sich nicht wesentlich von meinen Erfahrungen früherer Jahre unterscheidet.

Nix für ungut, Werner #h


----------



## porscher (18. April 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

man muss bedenken, dass 19 fische gemeldet wurden. leider ist es so, dass es genug "angler" gibt die fische entnehmen aber nicht melden.


----------



## Springerfliege (18. April 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

Hallo,

heute Nachmittag hat es nun endlich geklappt mit meinem ersten Lachs aus der Skjern Au #6 .

Der Fisch war 83 cm lang und 6,0 kg schwer :m. 
Gefangen wurde der Fisch mit einer orangefarbenen Beissfliege.

Es geht also doch etwas an der Skjern Au #6.

Tight lines !

Springerfliege


----------



## Costas (18. April 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

Hallo

Bordie Pinn hat es schön geschrieben. Wir müssen mit dem Saisonbeginn zufrieden sein. Es sind fast alle schöne Aufsteiger dabei. Die Fänge sind nicht so zahlreich, wie vor 3 Jahre, als die Quote für die grossen Lachse nach 6 Tagen aufgebraucht wurde. 

Bordie Porscher hat auch rehct, dass nicht alle die Fische melde. Manche melden es erst wenn sie nach den Ferien nach Hause kommen, andere vergessen es. Ich möchte hoffen, dass diese nur wenige sind.

@Springerfliege, ein dickes Petri für den schönen Lachs!

@Outang, wir sehen uns also bald vor Ort.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## _seabass_hunter (18. April 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

Im Gegensatz zu Dir denke ich, der Saisonstart war nicht unbedingt schlecht, wenn man bedenkt, dass keine Absteiger wie 2013 mehr dabei waren, die die Quote vorzeitig aufgefressen haben.

Und, sorry, die Anzahl der Angler in Relation zu setzten zu der Anzahl der gefangenen Fische erinnert mich ein wenig an Forellenpuffmentalität. Lachsangeln hat für mich weniger mit erwarteter und erzielter Erfolgsqoute als mit einem spannenden Naturerlebnis zu tun, bei dem das Angeln als Passion der Zweck ist. Darüberhinaus ist dabei Fangerfolg selbsverständlich auch nicht von Übel. |supergri

Ist ja schon gut Werner  nichts für ungut jeder kann doch hier seine eigene Meinung äußern . 
Für mich ist es für so ein Fluß wie die Skjern ein schwacher Start. Wenn es für dich nicht so ist dann ist das für mich auch ok.
Für mich ist eins klar, wenn sich so viele Angler am Wasser befinden und nur 19 Lachse gefangen werden  ,daß der Fisch bestand z. Zeit niedrig ist
Du weißt genau wie ich das die Jungs die vor Ort sind, die Standplätze der Fische kennen und auch geziehlt befischen  und das für mich nichts mit Forellenpuffmentalität zu tun.


----------



## outang (18. April 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

moin-
und hier mal im vergleich die fänge an der mörrum-
traumhafter laxpuff
mefos puff 
http://www.sveaskog.se/de/morrum/allmant/-archiv-/fange/
fette fische- fette kronen 
skjernau wird schon gut betreut#6
tageskarte mörrum 7o euronen + anfahrt und stay
die mörrum ist schon traumhaft - aber skjern ums eck und bezahlbar#6


----------



## _seabass_hunter (18. April 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

WAr auch grade auf der Seite und konnte es kaum glauben ,auch so schwach .Wo dran liegt es ??


----------



## Costas (18. April 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

Ich wiederhole mich gerne noch einmal. Die genaue Fänge der ersten Tagen werden wir erst nach ca. 3-4 Tage wissen. Viele Angler sind diese Woche hier zu Gast und werden die Fänge erst am Sonntag Abend bis Dienstag melden, wenn sie wieder zu Hause sind.


----------



## outang (18. April 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

prost- 
bringt dem schleusenwärter ne kiste schnaps 
wenn das teil auf ist -die schleuse - nicht der wärter - logo - klappt der aufstieg.
oder wir hacken uns ins systaem un´d schalten auf : durchlauf 
ansich ganz einfach -:vik:
tight lines !


----------



## outang (18. April 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

http://hyde.dk/default-de.asp
:g

Prognose 17-04-2015 					 						Erwarteter Schleusenbetrieb 						Den ganzen Tag geschlossen


----------



## _seabass_hunter (18. April 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*



outang schrieb:


> prost-
> bringt dem scheusenwärter ne kiste schnaps
> wenn das teil auf ist - logo - klappt der aufstieg.
> ansich ganz einfach -:vik:




:m:m:m:m:m:m#6#6


----------



## outang (18. April 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

moin nochmals
die meisten fische sind auf der borris strecke.
sieht zumindest so aus-
kollege meinerseits hat letztes jahr 8 kg lachs an der strecke gehabt-
mit lebenden laxläusen ...
d.h. der fisch hat weniger als 24 std gebraucht , um von der see -
SCHLEUSE
an den platz in borris zu kommen-
fixer fisch....
:g


----------



## lax0341 (20. April 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

Am Tweed habe ich schon einen Lachs mit Meerläusen aus dem Traquair Beat gesehen . Das sind mindestens 40km von der Mündung....
Lachse SIND flink , wenn sie wollen.
Durch das viele und hohe Wasser werden sie schnell gewandert sein und die oberen Strecken der Skjern Å haben einen guten Teil Fische abbekommen .


----------



## _seabass_hunter (20. April 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

Der lachs ist unterwegs. Schleuse ist auf#6


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (20. April 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

@Springerfliege: Ein dickes "Petri" zu Deinem 6-Kilo-Fisch#6

An der Storau sind nun zumindest ein paar richtige "Dickschiffe" eingetroffen, da wird sich die Skjern Au in den nächsten Tagen (wenn die Schleuse nun auf ist) wohl hoffentlich nicht "lumpen lassen" 
Meldungen aus der Storau:
14,95 kg bei 116 cm http://sportsfiskeren.dk/familie-med-flair-for-storlaks
18,63 kg bei 123 cm http://sportsfiskeren.dk/laks-paa-123-cm-fra-storaa

Also an Alle an der Skjern Au: *Ran an die "Waffen*" !

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## outang (20. April 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

moinsen-
heute noch nix ?
ach ja - montag
call of duty-lol
an der mörrum sind kaum laxe dabei-
und die u boote aus der storau sind ja wohl der kracher.
hut ab !


----------



## outang (21. April 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

moin
hi costas !
wonach richten sich die schleusenöffnungszeiten?
nach dem salzgehalt im fjord ?
wieder geschlossen......die kiste snaps für die schleuse #6


----------



## _seabass_hunter (21. April 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

Hi. Bin zwar nicht costas , aber bin der Meinungen gehört zu haben das es sich nach gehalt des salzes im fjord richtet. Ist wohl vor jahren so beschlossen worden.
Da leider keine neuen Meldungen angenommen sind , denke ich das. 
1. Keine angler am wasser unterwegs sind 
Oder
2. Keine fische hoch gekommen sind.
Es kann nur besser werden#6


----------



## Talle (22. April 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

Moin, waren heute zu viert am Skjern. Leider ging nichts. Auch bei den anderen Anglern (zumindest bei denen die man gesehen hat)nichts. Strahlend blauer Hinmel um die 15 Grad und offene Schleuse. Gestern bei schlechterem Wetter wurde wohl gefangen. Auch weit über 10 KG Lachse. Haben uns zumindest die Einheimischen erzählt. So jetzt erst mal ein paar Tage Familienurlaub....vielleicht nächste Woche einen neuen Ausflug zum Skjern. 
Allen die ans Wasser kommen Petri!!!


----------



## outang (22. April 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

moinsen-
was zur hölle ist denn so wichtig für den SALZGEHALT im fjord ?
wird da irgendwie viehzeug gezüchtet was kein salz mag ?
|bigeyes
im ernst- was ist dafür der hintergrund ?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mdPafM1VSCo
:vik:
und wenn gar nix geht -
olsenbande 
danmark at its best....
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qs8kDINBiDM


----------



## lax0341 (24. April 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

Aber wenn Olsenbande , dann im Original , oder in der DEFA-Synchronisation!
Die Storau fängt ...und fängt...und fängt...in diesem Frühjahr.

Knaek og braek !


----------



## _seabass_hunter (24. April 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*



lax0341 schrieb:


> Aber wenn Olsenbande , dann im Original , oder in der DEFA-Synchronisation!
> Die Storau fängt ...und fängt...und fängt...in diesem Frühjahr.
> 
> Knaek og braek !


 

Haben die eine "Seite" wo es möglich ist die Fänge zu bewundern?


----------



## okram24 (24. April 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

Wozu brauchst Du da eine Seite?

Bei der Olsenbande wird immer nur Egon gefangen!   

gesendet von meinem Lumia 830 mit Tapatalk


----------



## okram24 (24. April 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

http://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Olsenbande

gesendet von meinem Lumia 830 mit Tapatalk


----------



## _seabass_hunter (24. April 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*



Zeebaars-Hunter schrieb:


> Haben die eine "Seite" wo es möglich ist die Fänge zu bewundern?


 



)))
Sorry ich meinte die Seite v. d. Stor Au ))))|kopfkrat


----------



## lax0341 (24. April 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

@Zeebaars-Hunter ,
ja , google mal SVS Storå 2015 , oder Storå Sammenslutningen 2015.
Die haben schon über 50 goße Lachse seit 16.April gefangen


----------



## _seabass_hunter (24. April 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

#6 Danke


----------



## outang (24. April 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

falls irgendwer grad an der skjern ist und langeweile hat....
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8CLwlkJ6lQM
lol
2 kisten für die olsens , wenn sie die schleuse knacken....
hey costas -
bist du im urlaub ?

ps 
einer von denen hat den löffel abgegeben - kjelt ?


----------



## rippi (24. April 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

Nur noch Benny lebt.


----------



## outang (24. April 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

der- mit den gelben socken ?
ansich reden wir ja von LAX...


----------



## outang (24. April 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

ansich reden wir ja von LAX...


----------



## rippi (24. April 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

Gelbe Socken, keine Ahnung, der mit den karierten Jackets, dessen Bruder der Sprengharry war. Und sagt immer auf alle Sachen die Egon sagt: Skide godt! oder "Mächtig gewaltig" im deutschen.

 Weiß jemand ob der schon Lachse an der Skjern Å fangen konnte?


----------



## outang (25. April 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

zitat costas-
Mir hat gerade einer erzählt, das einer einen auf 14kg gefangen hat.[/QUOTE]

der allerdings nirgendwo gemeldet wurde........|kopfkrat:g
ist ja mal wieder ne echt seltsame sache mit den fängen.
letztes jahr lags ja an Kalle - dem bullen........


----------



## _seabass_hunter (25. April 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

Es sind bis jetzt doch schon schönen Fische gefangen worden und ich habe gedacht es wird schlechter. 
In meinen Augen ist die schleusse ein Problem, so lange die zu ist geht kein fisch hoch.
Was mir noch aufgefallen ist das ein paar Fische frische Verletzungen am Körper hatten. Aber vom was??????|kopfkrat


----------



## outang (25. April 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

im fjord sind stellnetze - davon die verletzungen-
garnfischer oder so
heisst dann garnskadet in der meldung
garnschaden quasi-
altes problem-
siehe skjern au 2014

hey costas - bist du im urlaub oder so ?


----------



## Costas (25. April 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

ja, ich mache dauerurlaub und trinke dabei margaritas :q

die geschichte mit dem 14 kg-lachs hat mir eine gruppe von 5 junger angler aus D erzählt. sie waren dabei, als der lachs nach dem fang gewogen an der skjern au, in der nähe des nebenflusses vorgod au gewogen wurde. ich glaube nicht, dass sie die storz erfunden haben. einer von diesen hat selbst einen lachs von 80cm gefangen. diese 2 lachse, sowie ca. 5 andere wovon ich weiss, dass sie gefangen wurden, sind bis jetzt nicht gemeldet worden. 

alles in allem, war es kein guter saisonstart. die gefangenen lachse sind aber sehr schön. kaum absteiger und fast alle frisch aufgestiegen.

jetzt regnet es endlich wieder in DK. hoffentlich steigen mehr lachse nach.


----------



## okram24 (26. April 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

Danke für deinen Lagebericht Costas!

Mitte Mai werden ich mal wieder bei dir vorbei kommen, habe wieder einen Tag an der Skjern Au geplant!

gesendet von meinem Lumia 830 mit Tapatalk


----------



## lax0341 (26. April 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

@outang
, so heisst mein Saab....)


----------



## outang (26. April 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

wie - wer -dein saab heisst so ?


----------



## outang (26. April 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*



Costas schrieb:


> ja, ich mache dauerurlaub und trinke dabei margaritas :q
> 
> die geschichte mit dem 14 kg-lachs hat mir eine gruppe von 5 junger angler aus D erzählt. sie waren dabei, als der lachs nach dem fang gewogen an der skjern au, in der nähe des nebenflusses vorgod au gewogen wurde. ich glaube nicht, dass sie die storz erfunden haben. einer von diesen hat selbst einen lachs von 80cm gefangen. diese 2 lachse, sowie ca. 5 andere wovon ich weiss, dass sie gefangen wurden, sind bis jetzt nicht gemeldet worden.
> 
> ...




die besten margeritas hatte ich in mazatlan-
und nen marlin von 70kg-
:vik:


----------



## lax0341 (26. April 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

Ja , mein Kennzeichen beginnt mit lax...
Kleine Reminiszenz an mein Lieblingshobby.:vik:


----------



## outang (26. April 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

...........#6

sluse ist gerne zu .....
warum ?
salz ist mittlerweile klar -
aber warum ?

http://hyde.dk/default-de.asp

klappe zu -  affe tot

ich frach mich nur , was der regen bringt , wenn die klappe zu ist ......


----------



## lax0341 (30. April 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

Sagt mal , ihr Lieben , von wo bis wo ist denn die Skjern Å jetzt eigentlich renaturiert ? Ich lese da immer wieder andere und widersprüchliche Dinge.|bigeyes

Danke für Eure Hilfe und Knaek og Braek

lax0341


----------



## Pinn (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*



lax0341 schrieb:


> Sagt mal , ihr Lieben , von wo bis wo ist denn die Skjern Å jetzt eigentlich renaturiert ? Ich lese da immer wieder andere und widersprüchliche Dinge.|bigeyes
> 
> Danke für Eure Hilfe und Knaek og Braek
> 
> lax0341



Hier eine schöne Doku zum Thema:
_ http://www2.sns.dk/Udgivelser/2005/8...9-629-4_DE.pdf

Gruß Werner 

_


----------



## lax0341 (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

@ Pinn ,
ganz herzlichen Dank ! Eine wirklich super Präsentation des Renaturierungsprojektes.

Gruß Robert


----------



## okram24 (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

Ist ziemlich ruhig geworden hier.

Wie sind denn die Fänge und der Wasserstand zur Zeit?

@Costas: Werde nächste Woche mal bei dir vorbei schauen.

gesendet von meinem Lumia 830 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Costas (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*



okram24 schrieb:


> Ist ziemlich ruhig geworden hier.
> 
> Wie sind denn die Fänge und der Wasserstand zur Zeit?
> 
> ...



Hallo

Endlich erleben wir einen stärkeren Aufstieg der Lachse. Wir haben seit 2 Tage viele Meldungen. Alles schöne, grosse Aufsteiger.

Der Wasserstand ist relativ hoch. Die meisten Stellen sind nur mit Wathose begehbar.

Gruss #h
Costas
Costas


----------



## anglerdream (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

Ich dachte mit Doku ist ein Video gemeint. Trotzdem nett zu lesen.


----------



## venni-kisdorf (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

Das hört sich doch super an das die Lachse schön aufsteigen, 2 Wochen noch dan bin ich wieder Ober und hoffentlich klappt es dann mal


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

Wird auch Zeit an der Skjern Au, an der Storau lief es bisher angesichts der Grösse der Au besser, dort ist die "grosse Quote" für Fische über 75 cm schon ausgeschöpft http://sportsfiskeren.dk/den-store-kvote-er-opfisket-i-storaa


----------



## okram24 (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

Habe heute einen Tag an der Skjern Au verbracht. Es war wieder ein grandioses Naturerlebnis. Leider haben die Fische nicht so mitgespielt.

Es waren relativ viele Angler unterwegs, auch einige mit Tauwurm an der Spürangel.

Am Abend wurde ich dann noch mit schönen Heringen an der Schleuse in Hvide Sande entschädigt.

gesendet von meinem Lumia 830 mit Tapatalk


----------



## okram24 (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

Hier noch ein Bild 

gesendet von meinem Lumia 830 mit Tapatalk


----------



## fluefiske (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

Sehr schönes Bild,gerade recht,um mich auf 2 Wochen an der Skjern einzustimmen :k.

Ab Samstag bin ich dort,vielleicht ist noch jemand aus dem Forum auf der Jagd.Dann könnte man sich ja mal treffen #h.

Gruß Erich


----------



## venni-kisdorf (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*



fluefiske schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Bild,gerade recht,um mich auf 2 Wochen an der Skjern einzustimmen :k.
> 
> Ab Samstag bin ich dort,vielleicht ist noch jemand aus dem Forum auf der Jagd.Dann könnte man sich ja mal treffen #h.
> 
> Gruß Erich



Bin ab dem 29. gegen 17 Uhr an der Au und bleibe bis Sonntag werde mich den borris Strecke widmen. 

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja, stimmt das Bild läd gerade zum Fischen ein


----------



## fluefiske (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

Hallo Venni,
da habe ich schon eine Woche Borrisstrecke hinter mir,geht bis incl.29.
Danach entscheide ich,welche Strecke ich für die 2. Woche wähle.Ich möchte auch noch ein paar kleinere,interessante Auen befischen.Da kann mir Costas bestimmt weiterhelfen |wavey:.

Venni,hast eine PN

Gruß Erich


----------



## _seabass_hunter (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

Kannst du etwas nach einer Woche berichten?
#:#:


----------



## fluefiske (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

Leider nein.

Gruß Erich


----------



## okram24 (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

Na dann will sie euch mal noch ein bisschen den Mund wässrig machen!

gesendet von meinem Lumia 830 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MarcoRS (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

Bin von 30.05 bis 06.06 dort und werde mein Glück versuchen :k
#:#:#:


----------



## lax0341 (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

Sagt mal Jungs , wieviel Angler sind denn z.Z. so am Tag ungefähr an der 
Skjern unterwegs ? 
Soll ja zu Saisonbeginn ziemlich dicht gedrängt zugegangen sein...

Knaek og Braek

Robert


----------



## inselkönig (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

Hallo, 
die Skjern ist schon ein wunderschöner Fluß, besonders die oberen Strecken. Wir haben zu zweit eine Woche gefischt, leider ohne Fischkontakt. Sowohl an der unteren Strecke als auch in der Borris-Strecke waren wir nie ohne Mitfischer. An jedem der in den Lizenzen ausgewiesenen Plätzen standen immer mindestens 2 Autos, oft auch 3 oder 4. meist waren es dänische Angler. Durch das hohe Wasser sind wohl wieder einige Lachse aufgestiegen, die aber nicht so einfach zu fangen sind. Beide Quoten sind noch offen.
An der Borrisstrecke sind in dieser Woche 7 Fische gefangen worden bei geschätzten 60 - 80 Angler täglich.
Aber man hat aber zumindest eine realistische Chance!#h
Viel Erfolg wünscht 
Inselkönig


----------



## lax0341 (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

@inselkönig,

60 bis 80 Angler täglich an der gesamten Skjern Au , oder nur an der Borris-Strecke ?

lax 0341


----------



## inselkönig (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

@lax 0341
Ich meine die beiden unteren Strecken, wobei aber die Borris-Strecke deutlich stärker beangelt worden ist.
Gruß
Inselkönig


----------



## lax0341 (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

@ inselkönig,

nun ja , ist immer noch eine ganze Menge Begängnis. Ist das nach dem Frühjahrsansturm dann auch weiterhin so heftig ?
An der Mörrum hat es dann gegen Ende Mai immer etwas nachgelassen und ab Juni war es recht erträglich. Ich will im August mal wieder an die Skjern Au. War über 20 Jahre nicht dort. Das letzte Mal gab es gut Steelheads .
Hast Du in den vergangenen Jahren mal was gefangen in der Gegend ?

Knaek og Braek

lax0341


----------



## Pinn (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

Also wenn mann die Fangstatistiken der letzten Jahre studiert, deutet sich eine regelmäßige Sommerflaute an. Aber ob das jedes Jahr so zutrifft, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Die aktuellen Fangmeldungen 25. und 26. Mai 2015 deuten auf einen Run der Lachse, der glaube ich nicht typisch für Ende Mai ist.

Leider kann ich hier kurzfristig nicht weg, sonst wäre ich schon vor Ort. 

Gruß Werner


----------



## venni-kisdorf (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*



Pinn schrieb:


> Also wenn mann die Fangstatistiken der letzten Jahre studiert, deutet sich eine regelmäßige Sommerflaute an. Aber ob das jedes Jahr so zutrifft, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Die aktuellen Fangmeldungen 25. und 26. Mai 2015 deuten auf einen Run der Lachse, der glaube ich nicht typisch für Ende Mai ist.
> 
> Leider kann ich hier kurzfristig nicht weg, sonst wäre ich schon vor Ort.
> 
> Gruß Werner


Ich bin ab morgen Vorort Sonntag kommt der Bericht


----------



## MarcoRS (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

Ich ab Samstag eine Woche lang. Werde auch berichten!


----------



## Mefo- (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

Das Kontingent ist seit gestern erfüllt. Also ab jetzt nur noch Catch and relesse.
Wir sind ab Freitag bzw. Samstag an der Au.
Mir egal ob mitnehmen oder nicht, wenn einer am Band zappeln würde wär es schon super.

Costa werde selbstverständlich am Freitag mal bei dir vorbeischauen um mir ein Paar Tipps zu holen. Und natürlich die fängigsten Spinner ;-)
Freue mich sehr dich mal kennenzulernen nachdem man nun Jahrelang die Posts von dir gelesen hat.

Knaek og Break

Voller Vorfreude auf eine Woche fischen.


----------



## Costas (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*



Mefo- schrieb:


> Das Kontingent ist seit gestern erfüllt. Also ab jetzt nur noch Catch and relesse.
> Wir sind ab Freitag bzw. Samstag an der Au.
> Mir egal ob mitnehmen oder nicht, wenn einer am Band zappeln würde wär es schon super.
> 
> ...



Hallo "Mefo"

Schön zu hören, dass Du uns besuchen kommst. Am kommenden Freitag, 5. Juni ist Verfassungstag in Dänemark. Alles ist deswegen geschlossen. Ich werde erst wieder am Samstag hier sein. Nur zur Information, damit du nicht vergebens fährst.

Gruss #h
Costas


----------



## venni-kisdorf (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

Wie versprochen nun der Bericht . 

Am 29.5 um 12:30 ging es endlich los Richtung Skjern womo. War gepackt und startklar und nach knapp 3,5 Stunden standen wir bei costas im Laden, vielen Dank an costas für die nette und freundliche Beratung, schnell ging es zum Camping Platz in tarm um uns anzumelden und Danach endlich an die Skjern å wir hatten Karten für die Borris Strecke. Am Freitag war des Wetter noch ok sehr wenig Wind ab und an mal einschauer, leider hatten wir an diesem Tag keinen Kontakt zum Fisch gegen 21:30 beschlossen wir dann zum Campingplatz zu fahren um auch endlich den Grill anzuschmeißen nach ein paar schönen Steaks und bieren ging es ins Bett. Gegen 5 Uhr war die Nacht vorbei und die Aufregung stieg ein Blick aus dem Fenster verhieß nichts Gutes, Wind Wind Wind lt. Wetterbericht 3-4 Windstärken ich bin der Meinung es waren 4 in Böen 5 was Solls frühstücken und ab an die Au leider auch an diesem Tag ohne Kontakt  dafür durfte ich ein mader / Wiesel bei der jagt beobachten welches 3 Meter vor mir hin und her flitzte und mit einer Maus im Mauel wieder kam, wenigstens hatte es mehr Erfolg als wir, der letzte Tag brach an die Spannung stieg wir wollten doch zumindest einen Kontakt verbuchen also los ging es das Wetter blieb konstant windig dafür schien öfters mal die Sonne und es blieb trocken auch an diesem Tag keinen Kontakt, aber ich bin mir sicher das wir nichts verkehrt gemacht haben es hätte nur nicht sollen sein somit freue ich mich aufs nächste Jahr wenn es wieder heißt auf an die Skjern ... Vielen Dank an all die anderen Angler für die netten Gespräche.


----------



## Mefo- (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

Danke Costas,

 werde morgen dann vielleicht vorbeischauen. Bin dann allerdings schon an der Au und muss dann mal schauen ob ich das dann schaffe. Sonst vielleicht auf dem Weg nach Hvide Sande wenn wir zum Branddungsangeln fahren.
 Muß man Wattwürmer bei dir Vorbestellen?

 Gruss
 Roland


----------



## Costas (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*



Mefo- schrieb:


> Danke Costas,
> 
> werde morgen dann vielleicht vorbeischauen. Bin dann allerdings schon an der Au und muss dann mal schauen ob ich das dann schaffe. Sonst vielleicht auf dem Weg nach Hvide Sande wenn wir zum Branddungsangeln fahren.
> Muß man Wattwürmer bei dir Vorbestellen?
> ...



Hallo Roland

Wattwürmer gibt es nur in Hvide Sande, z.B. beim Angelgeschäft neben dem Rundkreis, direkt nördlich von der Schleuse.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## MarcoRS (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

Auch von mir der versprochene Bericht: 
Wir waren zu dritt eine Woche an der Skjern Au fischen. Übernachtet haben wir am Skjern a Camping in einer Hütte. Top Lage (Einige Spots sind zu fuss erreichbar) und alles vorhanden was man braucht. Preis – Leistung ist auch in Ordnung.
Am Freitag angekommen war unser erster Weg gleich mal zu Costas in sein Geschäft. Dort wurden wir über die aktuellen Hot Spots und Köder informiert. Was ich nur jeden empfehlen kann: Nicht Kiloweise Köder von zuhause mitnehmen, sondern sich vor Ort bei Costas informieren. Der hat für jeden Gegebenheit (Wasserstand, Strömung, Trübung) die optimalen Köder.
Wir haben uns für die Strecke Fjord – Borris entschieden. Costas zeichnete uns auf der Karte noch die Besten Stellen ein und gab uns noch ein paar Tipps bezüglich Köderführung bzw. Präsentation. Diese Tipps waren für uns Gold wert, da wir das allererste Mal auf Lachs fischten und auch noch nie am Skjern waren.
Am Samstag ging es dann um 8 Uhr das erste Mal zum Skjern. Der Meinung der meisten dänischen Fischer nach, ist die beste Zeit von 10 bis 18 Uhr. Sehr bald in der früh und spät abends sind angeblich nicht die Topzeiten.
Wir fingen mit relativ schweren Condomspinnern (30g) an den Fluss abzuwerfen. Die Strömung war sehr stark und das Wasser relativ trüb. Diese Spinner waren für diese Bedingungen perfekt – wir könnten damit den Köder knapp über Grund präsentieren. Nach nur 2h passierte dann das unglaubliche – mein Kollege fing relativ Ufernahe einen Lachs mit 102cm und 8,3 kilo. Somit war unser Ziel, zumindest einen Lachs zu fangen, schon mal erreicht J

So perfekt der Anfang auch war – so enttäuschend war der Rest der Woche. Wir waren täglich ca 6-7h am Wasser, probierten alle möglichen Stellen aber hatten keinen Fischkontakt mehr. Auch der Abstecher an den Südkanal, um dort vielleicht einen ordentlichen Hecht zu fangen, brachte keinen Erfolg. Wir fingen zwar noch ein paar kleiner Hechte und Barsche, aber alles in allem haben wir uns etwas mehr Beifang erwartet.
Zumindest konnten wir einen Lachs mit nachhause nehmen, da zu diesem Zeitpunkt die Quote noch offen war.
Lg Marco


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

Dann ein kräftiges "Petri" zum "*Lachs beim ersten Versuch*".!!!#h
Das ist nicht der Standard und dazu gehört eine gute Portion Glück. Die restlichen Tage habt Ihr dann wohl den "Normal-Fall" beim Lachsfischen erlebt, dass man nämlich das Wasser "durchkämmt" und leider nix passiert.#c
Auch wenn die Skjern Au inzwischen zu einem sehr guten Lachsgewässer geworden ist, freiwillig in den Kescher springen tun sie nicht, man muss schon einige Stunden(Tage, Wochen) investieren bevor man mit einem Biss belohnt wird. 
Eure Belohnung ist wohl direkt am Anfang gekommen .
Nochmal ein "Petri Heil" zu dem schönen Lachs!!!#6


----------



## okram24 (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

Auch von mir ein dickes Petri zur Lachsgranate! 

gesendet von meinem Lumia 830 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MarcoRS (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

Vielen Dank! Ja das stimmt, wir haben viele Leute getroffen die schon Jahre hinfahren und noch gar nichts gefangen haben. Es gehört eine ORDENTLICHE Portion Glück dazu  




MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Dann ein kräftiges "Petri" zum "*Lachs beim ersten Versuch*".!!!#h
> Das ist nicht der Standard und dazu gehört eine gute Portion Glück. Die restlichen Tage habt Ihr dann wohl den "Normal-Fall" beim Lachsfischen erlebt, dass man nämlich das Wasser "durchkämmt" und leider nix passiert.#c
> Auch wenn die Skjern Au inzwischen zu einem sehr guten Lachsgewässer geworden ist, freiwillig in den Kescher springen tun sie nicht, man muss schon einige Stunden(Tage, Wochen) investieren bevor man mit einem Biss belohnt wird.
> Eure Belohnung ist wohl direkt am Anfang gekommen .
> Nochmal ein "Petri Heil" zu dem schönen Lachs!!!#6


----------



## MarcoRS (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

noch ein paar Impressionen:


----------



## MarcoRS (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

Fotos:


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

Geiler Fisch!!!#6#6#6
Das im Hintergrund ist die Holzbrücke direkt neben dem Campingplatz ( http://map.krak.dk/m/Omtrm ), richtig?


----------



## MarcoRS (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

Ja genau das ist die Brücke. Ziemlich genau zwischen der Holz- und der Eisenbahnbrücke war das.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

 Habe ich's doch gewusst #h
Is 'ne gute Strecke, bin da auch selber schon rumgestolpert! 
Nochmals #rfür den Fänger!


----------



## dasBo87 (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

Moin...
Petri, schöne Fische! #6

Kurze Frage... Gibt es einen deutschen Onlineshop, der diese "Kondomspinner" anbietet? 

Knæk og Bræk
Bo


----------



## okram24 (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

Google mal nach flying condom oder Mepps flying c, dann findest du auch deutsche Anbieter!



Könnte mich in den A... beißen, dass ich im Mai hinter der Eisenbahnbrücke aufgehört habe.

gesendet von meinem Lumia 830 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MarcoRS (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

Den flying eel von Savage gear gibts in diversen deutschen angelshops.


----------



## Pinn (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*



MarcoRS schrieb:


> Nach nur 2h passierte dann das unglaubliche – mein Kollege fing relativ Ufernahe einen Lachs mit 102cm und 8,3 kilo. Somit war unser Ziel, zumindest einen Lachs zu fangen, schon mal erreicht J
> 
> So perfekt der Anfang auch war – so enttäuschend war der Rest der Woche. Wir waren täglich ca 6-7h am Wasser, probierten alle möglichen Stellen aber hatten keinen Fischkontakt mehr. Auch der Abstecher an den Südkanal, um dort vielleicht einen ordentlichen Hecht zu fangen, brachte keinen Erfolg. Wir fingen zwar noch ein paar kleiner Hechte und Barsche, aber alles in allem haben wir uns etwas mehr Beifang erwartet.
> Zumindest konnten wir einen Lachs mit nachhause nehmen, da zu diesem Zeitpunkt die Quote noch offen war.
> Lg Marco


Hallo Marco,
sorry für meine etwas verspätete Antwort. Herzlichen dank für deinen Bericht und einen herzlichen Glückwunsch an deinen Angelfreund.
Ich denke ihr habt fast alles richtig gemacht. Geduld und Audauer sowie Strecke machen sind nach meiner Erfahrung die Voraussetzungen für das erfolgreiche Lachsfischen an der Skjern. Fischen an einer Stelle wie bei uns oft üblich sollte man auf Minuten beschränken. Die Lachse muss man suchen, ohne sie zu beunruhigen. Bei Störungen, etwa durch Paddler aber auch durch unvorsichtige Angler ziehen sie sich an andere Stellen zurück.
Warum ich das hier schreibe ist mein erster Skern-Lachs nach nach mehreren Wochentrips in den Vorjahren:
http://www.skjernaasam.dk/index.php?option=com_catchreport&task=report&id=3974
Den habe ich gegen 06:30 gehakt und gegen 07:00 uhr gelandet. Die Stelle beangelt habe ich, weil genau dort am Vorabend gegen 22:00 Uhr frische Lachse direkt vor meiner Nase gesprungen sind. Ich bin also am nächsten Morgen um 05,00 Uhr losgefahren und habe mein Ziel nach einem Fußmarsch von ca. 1 km erreicht.

Die Aussagen der dänischen Angler bezüglich der besten Angelzeiten sind sicher ehrlich gemeint, weil sie traditionell überwiegend in diesen Zeiten von 10:00 - 22:00 angeln. Aber es gibt sicher auch Ausnahmen.


----------



## dasBo87 (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

Vielen Dank für die Information, bzgl. der "Kondom-Spinner"! 
Gruß Bo


----------



## Michael_05er (17. August 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

Moin zusammen,
 gibt's eigentlich Neuigkeiten von der Skjern? Angelt da noch jemand? In drei Wochen ist es endlich soweit und wir sind 14 Tage in Hvide Sande. Ich überlege, ob ich mal wieder einen halben Tag an die Skjern gehen soll. Hat man im Moment (bzw. in drei bis vier Wochen) Chancen etwas zu fangen?
 Grüße,
 Michael


----------



## outang (17. August 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

guxtduhier:
http://www.skjernaasam.dk/index.php...t&task=report_list&species=trout&year=current

http://www.skjernaasam.dk/index.php...&task=report_list&species=salmon&year=current
ond hier:
http://14-tage-wettervorhersage.de/de/wetter/skjern/vorhersage/124458/

hvide
http://www.waves4you.com/hvide_sande_west.html

lachs im sommer ist wie gespenster jagen.....
hat mir mal nen guide an der mörrum gesteckt ....
und mittlerweile glaub ich - er hat recht.

die glaskugel für die laxvorraussicht gibts nich-
einfach machen und costas vorab fragen-
saisonende 15.10. - 
mehr tip geht nicht-
tl


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (17. August 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

ich hab noch keinen am Band gehabt aber ne Stelle gefunden ...hoffe ich komme die Tage dort noch mal zu Wasser  " 
Gruss Michi aus DK ..


----------



## lax0341 (5. September 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

Es geht was an der Skjern Au , aber Karup Au und Storau fischen in diesem Jahr wohl seit ein paar Tagen besser.
Versucht Euer Glück !

Knaek og Braek

Lax0341


----------



## Michael_05er (5. September 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

Dann muss ich mal schauen, ob ich umplane. Bin gerade für zwei Wochen in Hvide Sande angekommen. Hatte eigentlich nicht geplant, ab die Skjern zu fahren. Wenn nach dem Regen der letzten Woche was geht muss ich aber vielleicht umdenken... 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (8. September 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*



lax0341 schrieb:


> Es geht was an der Skjern Au , aber *Karup Au* und Storau fischen in diesem Jahr wohl seit ein paar Tagen besser.
> Versucht Euer Glück !
> 
> Knaek og Braek
> ...



Wobei die Karup Au weniger wg. den* Lachsen* auffällt (da hat's eher wenige) sondern hauptsächliche wg. den *MeFos*, die dieses Jahr sowohl in grossen Mengen als auch in *SEHR grossen Individuen* in die Karup Au aufsteigen, siehe auch hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=306635

Wenn ich mir allerdings die Zahlen der gefangenen MeFos für 2015 an der Skjern Au anschaue und die dann vergleiche mit den Statistiken der Vorjahre, dann kann man für 2015 auch nur von einem excellenten MeFo-Jahr an der Skjern Au reden.#6

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## lax0341 (8. September 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

Da hast Du natürlich absolut Recht ! Allerdings scheint mir der Beangelungsdruck an Karup Au und  Storau nicht so groß zu sein,
wie der an der Skjern Au . Aber auch die Skjern fischt seit ein paar Tagen hervorragend . Die Meerforellen in Karup und Storau sind jedoch im Durchschnitt größer.
Dafür wird die Skjern in diesem Jahr wohl wieder über Tausend
Lachse bringen . 


Knaek og Braek

Lax0341


----------



## Grayling (9. September 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

Moin,
im Sommer war der Befischungsdruck an der Karup SEHR hoch, so hoch wie seit vielen Jahren nicht mehr. Es wurde sehr gut gefangen, keine Frage, aber für jemanden wie mich, der gerne in Ruhe angelt, war das keine schöne Saison. 
Z. B. Habe ich mehrere Male das Angeln abgebrochen, weil ich von Anglern überholt wurde, die sich 30 m vor mir einreihten.
Oder: An einem dienstags nachts im Juli um 2.30 Uhr waren in Rörbaek auf dem Parkplatz 11 Autos!!!! Häufig hatte ich in den letzten Jahren ab 2 Uhr die Strecke für mich allein oder wir waren 2 - 3 Leutchen.
Auch die Dänen wissen wo was beißt. Egal ob im Meer oder an der Au gilt in DK: wo viel gefangen wird, sind viele Angler. Muss man halt so hinnehmen, macht mir auch nichts. Im nächsten Jahr werden wieder "nur" 800 an der Karup gefangen und das ist es wieder ruhiger.
Gruß
Grayling


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (10. September 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

sorry ich kann das nicht alles lesen ..16. April – 15. Oktober
darf ich die woche danach ( mein urlaub ) auf andere Fische 
(zb. hecht barsch ) dort mit rageskarte und dk schein fischen ...? ich plan grade danke vom handkaputten michi


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (10. September 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

*Nein,* die Skjern Au selber ist ab dem 16. Oktober bis zum 15. April KOMPLETT gesperrt, da ist dann leider auch nix mit Hecht- und Barschfischerei. 
Auf Barsch und Hecht könntest Du in der Region es aber im Ringköbing-Fjord versuchen, gerade im Süden des Fjords gibt es da genug Möglichkeiten#h


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (10. September 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

Danke dann muss ich mal weiter suchen  
Gruss Michi


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (23. September 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

Hier gibt es ein wunderschönes Video zum Fliegenfischen an der Skjern-Au zum Träumen.#6
https://vimeo.com/126190378 
2016 bin ich auch wieder dort "am Start" wenn auch nicht im Frühjahr wie in dem Video sondern erst im Herbst:vik:

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## *Esoxhunter* (29. September 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

Tolles Video ! Ich bin auch wieder mal in der Gegend um Nymindegab, hab in Bork Havn und im südlichen Fjordbereich auch schon die Gegend erkundet, wirkliche Hotspots sind aber wohl ganz individuell zu erkunden. Im Hafen von Bork Havn rauben zwar die Barsche ohne Ende, leider darf man aber im Hafenbereich nicht angeln ...
 Naja, vielleicht hat ja noch jemand von Euch per PN eine gute Stelle, die nicht so überlaufen ist.


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (29. September 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*



*Esoxhunter* schrieb:


> Tolles Video ! Ich bin auch wieder mal in der Gegend um Nymindegab, hab in Bork Havn und im südlichen Fjordbereich auch schon die Gegend erkundet, wirkliche Hotspots sind aber wohl ganz individuell zu erkunden. Im Hafen von Bork Havn rauben zwar die Barsche ohne Ende, leider darf man aber im Hafenbereich nicht angeln ...
> Naja, vielleicht hat ja noch jemand von Euch per PN eine gute Stelle, die nicht so überlaufen ist.



und vom Boot / Belly Boot Angeln in Bork Havn..  auch gerne nen PN an mich … bin da in den Herbstferien :vik:


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

Sorry Jungs,  ich werd das nicht verstehen ? in den Auen ist jetzt Schonzeit auf Mefo & Lachs OK - was ist wenn ich im Fjord eine fangen sollte ist die auch geschützt ? ich verstehe es nicht weil ich gelesen hab das viele jetzt zum Mefo Angeln nach DK fahren ? 
da lese ich nicht wirklich raus das die Auen / Fjorde betroffen sind sondern nur die Einläufe / Mündungen 
------------------


*Schongebiete*
Es  gibt zwei Arten von Schongebieten: ganzjährige sowie saisonale:  Ganzjährig geschont sind Wassereinläufe von über 2 m Breite in einem  Radius von 500 m um den Einlauf. Vom 16. September bis zum 15. Januar  sind Wassereinläufe, die unterhalb von 2 m Breite liegen, in einem  Radius von 500 m um den Einlauf geschont. Dazu kommen noch Schongebiete,  die als biologisch wichtig eingestuft werden und deshalb als  Schutzzonen deklariert wurden/werden. Beachten Sie auch die  Besonderheiten bei Natur- bzw. Vogelschutzgebieten, die ganz oder  zeitweise nicht betreten werden dürfen.
-----------------
Danke und gruss Michi


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

Die Lachs-führenden Auen sind alle spätestens ab dem 1.November "dicht" also komplett geschont, die Skjern Au schon ab dem 16.10. also ab morgen. 
Saisonstart ist dann wieder am 16.April.

Im Salzwasser läuft die Schonzeit für MeFo und Lachs prinzipiell vom vom 1. November bis zum 16. Januar. Wenn man in dieser Zeit allerdings einen *silberblanken* Fisch mit *losen Schuppen *fangen sollte, dann darf man ihn entnehmen, da dieser dann in dem Winter nicht zum Laichen aufsteigt-ein sogenannter "Überspringer". Alle anderen auch nur leicht angefärbten Fische müssen dann wieder released werden.
http://daenemark.fish-maps.de/schonzeiten-mindestmasse-2542.html
Diese Schonzeit für gefärbte Fische im Salzwasser kann regional länger sein also voher genau erkundigen, auf Bornbholm gilt sie z.B. vom 16.September bis zum 28./29. Februar http://www.din-fangst.dk/?Fiskeri_p%E5_Bornholm:Kyst
Die Fischerei in Schutzzonen ist in den Schutzzeiten (entweder ganzjährig bei Auen mit mehr als 2 m Breite oder 1.November bis 16. Januar bei kleineren Auen) sowieso verboten.
*Im Ringköbing-Fjord* selber und im Hafen von Hvide Sande  ist allerdings das Fangen von MeFos und Lachsen *KOMPLETT GANZJÄHRIG* verboten.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Costas (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

Hallo Michi

Im Ringkøbing Fjord ist das Angeln auf Lachs und Meerforelle ganzährig verboten. 

Gruss
Costas


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

Das komplette Verbot zum Fang von Lachs und MeFo* im Ringköbing Fjord* kannst Du hier unter § 2 nachlesen
https://www.retsinformation.dk/Forms/R0710.aspx?id=160671

_§ 2. Det er ikke  tilladt at fiske efter, lande, opbevare, sælge, udbyde til salg eller på  anden måde omsætte mod eller uden vederlag, laks (Salmo salar), havørred (Salmo trutta) og andre ørredarter f.eks. (Onchorynchus mykiss), fra Ringkøbing Fjord, Stadil Fjord, Von Å og udløbet af Ringkøbing Fjord i Nordsøen._
_Stk. 
_
_2. Fangede laks og  ørred skal straks genudsættes i frit vand, så vidt muligt i levende  tilstand. Udsætningen skal ske på en sådan måde, at de ikke genfanges af  redskabet._


Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

Danke Männers, 

Dann hoffen wir mal nicht das mir beim Barsche Angeln eine Mefo ans Band löppt ! mann iss das schwer da |bigeyes
Egal - Danke dann lass ich meine Mefo Dose zuhause #6

Gruss Michi


----------



## Pinn (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

War letzte Woche wieder an der Skjern Au. So spät gegen Saisonschluß war ich noch nie da, aber habe auch noch nie so viele Lachse bemerkt. Die sind meist unmittelbar am Ufer gesprungen oder haben in der Strömung der Au gebuckelt.

Ich bin fast regelmäßig zweimal im Jahr an der Skjern Au, aber so häufige Lachssprünge und -platscher wie in dieser Woche habe ich in den letzten 8 Jahren noch nie erlebt.

Die Skjern sieht mich im April wieder.|wavey:

Gruß, Werner


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

Wie schon von Pinn angedeutet, ist die Saison nun vorbei und man kann ein Fazit zur 2015er Saison ziehen...die in vielerlei Hinsicht eine absolute Rekordsaison war.

Nach eher durchschnittlichem Start im April und Mai ging es dann richtig los mit den Lachsen und endete dann mit 1449 Lachsen insgesamt!! Damit wurde das Rekordergebnis von 2011 (1264 Stück) um 185 Lachse übertroffen:vik:. 
Nachdem 2014 ( 1084 ) und 2013 (937)  eher mäßig verlaufen waren, ist dies ein eindeutig positives Zeichen für die Zukunft. Vielleicht hat die verstärkte Kontrolle/Suche nach illegalen Netzen im Ringköbing Fjord für diesen positiven Trend gesorgt.

Was aber noch positiver war in diesem Jahr, war die Entwicklung der Meerforellen-Fänge.  #6
Während in den letzten rund 15 Jahren die Zahlen in Bereichen von 100 bis knapp 600 MeFos umherpendelten, wurden diese Zahlen in diesem Jahr regelrecht pulverisiert#6. 
2015 wurden 1392 MeFos gefangen und gemeldet, das entspricht einer Steigerung gegenüber 2014 (529 Stück) um über 160%! 
Da meines Wissens die Meerforelle in der Skjern Au nicht wie die Lachse mit künstlicher Nachzucht aus durch E-Befischung gewonnener Elterntiere gestützt wird (Costas und Co, korrigiert mich wenn ich da Unsinn erzähle), muss dies also natürlicher Nachwuchs sein. Das ist ein extrem positives Indiz dafür, dass sich auch die Bedingungen für die natürliche Brut deutlich verbessert haben und lässt auf weitere Steigerungen auch beim Lachs durch natürlichen Nachwuchs für die Zukunft hoffen und bringt die Skjern Au näher an einen hoffentlich bald selbsterhaltenden Bestand der nicht mehr durch das DCV mit Besatz gestützt werden muss.

Ich selber werde die Skjern Au 2016 nach letztmals 2013 auch wieder "heimsuchen" und im Herbst dann auch bei Costas wieder "einschlagen" :q .
Du kannst Dich also schon mal wieder darauf einstellen, mich im nächsten Herbst für 'ne Woche ertragen zu müssen #h, Costas !

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (13. November 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

Es wird wohl ein paar neue Regelungen für das Jahr 2016 an der Skjern Au geben.
Am 07.11. hatte die "Skjern Å Sammenslutningen (SÅS)" eine Sitzung 
http://sportsfiskeren.dk/stoerstemaal-70-cm-og-kun-enkeltkrog-ved-skjern-aa
und dabei wurden wohl vor allen Dinge 2 Dinge beschlossen wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe (Costas, Du korrigierst mich bitte wenn ich da mit meinem "bröckeligen" dänisch  etwas falsch verstanden haben sollte.):
1. In der Saison 2016 sind an der Skjern Au *nur noch EINZELHAKEN erlaubt*, egal ob an Fliege, Spinnköder oder Wurm. Bisher war die Beschränkung ja so, das auf jeden Fall widerhakenlos (das bleibt auch) und mit max. 1 Haken pro Köder (dabei galt ein Drilling als 1 Haken) gefischt werden durfte. Diese Regelung wird eben jetzt noch verschärft, *dass auch Drillinge nicht mehr erlaubt sein werden.*

2. Um die für den Bestand (und dessen weitere Entwicklung) wichtigen Rogner im Grössenbereich von 70-75 cm zu schonen/stützen, wird es wohl in der nächsten Saison eine andere Einteilung in den beiden Grössenquoten geben. 
Die Einteilung wird dann wohl sein "Grosse Lachse = über 70 cm" und "Kleine Lachse=40-70 cm", bisher war die Grössengrenze zwischen "gross" und "klein" ja bei 75 cm.
Man verspricht sich davon, dass die "grosse Quote" schneller ausgefischt ist und im Rest der Saison diese wichtigen Rogner in der Spanne von 70-75 cm somit geschont sind und nicht wie in diesem Jahr bis zum fast zum Ende der Saison innerhalb der "kleinen Quote"  entnommen werden dürfen.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Costas (13. November 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

Hallo Mefo-Schreck

Du hast es richtig geschrieben. Der Bescchluss ist, dass wir in der Skjern au in der Saison 2016 nur noch mit widerhakelosen Einzelhaken angeln dürfen. Eine Regel, die hier nur wenige nachvollziehen können. 

Die offizielle Begründung seitens des Skjern Dachvereins ist, um den Lachs zu beschützen. Es gibt jedoch wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen die sagen, dass ein grosser Einzelhaken einen Fisch mehr veletzt, als ein kleiner Drilling oder Zweierhaken. D.h. für den Dachverein ist es OK mit einem grossen Einzelhaken in Gr. 2/0 zu fischen, das ist ja die meist gebrauchte Grösse beim Wurmangeln. Aber sie verbieten einen kleinen Drilling in Gr. 10 - Gr. 12, was der meistgebrauchte beim Fliegenfischen ist. #q#q#q Der Diameter dieses Einzelhakens ist so viel grösser als beim kleinen Drilling und die Infektionsgefahr beim C&R grösser.

Ich würde vielmehr verstehen wenn sie sagen würden. Drillingen ab einer Grösse 4, 6 oder 8 verboten, Einzelhaken ab Grösse 2 oder 4 verboten usw. Aber nicht so was!

Übrigens, um diese Regelung  durchzuführen gab es eine Abstimmung beim Dachverein. Stimmberechtigt sind alle Vereine an der Skjern AU. Die grossen Vereine, z.B. Skjernadalens Lystfiskerforening und Borris Fiskeriforening haben gegen diese Regel abgestimmt. Die Mehrheit der vielen kleinen Vereine haben dafür gestimmmt. So viel über Demokratie an der Skjern Au.

Die grosse Mehrheit der Angler hier sind entrüstet. Der Widerstand ist gross. Es gibt genug Zeit bis zum Saisonbeginn, um diese Regelung zu korrigieren. Definitiv werden wir es erst am 16. April wissen.

Sollte die Regelung stehen bleiben, dass ist nur eine Sache positiv. Es wird mehr Platz zum angeln haben.  #6

Alle sind willkommen direkt an den Dachverein der Skjern Au zu schreiben. Egal ob es technische Frage zur Regelung gibt oder um über diese neue Regel zu protestieren möchten. Die Adresse des Präsidenten, Henrik Jensen, ist:

Henrik.Jensen32@skolekom.dk

Grüsse aus Dänemark,
Costas


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (13. November 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*



Costas schrieb:


> Die grosse Mehrheit der Angler hier sind entrüstet. Der Widerstand ist gross. Es gibt genug Zeit bis zum Saisonbeginn, um diese Regelung zu korrigieren. Definitiv werden wir es erst am 16. April wissen.


Alles klar, Costas #6
Danke für die weitere Erläuterung!
Warten wir mal ab was dann tatsächlich ab dem 16. April gilt.

Ich persönlich mache mir für 2016 allerdings über mögliche Entnahme von Lachsen überhaupt "keinen Kopf" |wavey:, da ich nächstes Jahr die letzte Woche der Saison (08.10-15.10.2016) vor Ort sein werde und damit rechne, dass ich sowieso C&R betreiben muß weil vermutlich beide Quoten schon "durch" sind .
Der einzige Unterschied wird sein, dass ich mir eben vorher einiges an widerhakenlosen Einzelhaken für meine Tuben-Fliegen und meine Spinnköder besorgen muss.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Pinn (13. November 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

Halllo Costas und MeFo-Schreck,

mir ist nicht ganz klar, was ich von dieser neuen Regelung für 2016 halten soll und was die Gedanken sind, die dahinterstecken.

Eines ist aber klar: Lachsfliegen kann mann sehr gut auf 06er bis 02er barbless Haken binden. Die Haken dürften ruhig etwas langschenkeliger sein, damit man gut binden kann. Aber mit handelsüblichen rundlichen Karpfenhaken ohne Widerhaken würde ich auch schon zurechtkommen, bindemäßig und auch im Vertrauen auf die Stabilität der Haken. Hier sehe ich für den Fliegenfischer kein Problem und für den Lachs am Haken auch nicht, da er sich nicht an einer überproportional großen Hakenspitze aufgespießt hat.

Probleme gäbe es für Spinnfischer mit Spinnern, Blinkern und Wobblern. Man müsste den oder die Drillinge entfernen und durch einen einzigen widerhakenlosen Einfachhaken ersetzen, der dann entsprechend dem Radius der Drillinge und dem Köderdurchmesser größer ausfallen sollte.

Tatsache ist, dass Einzelhaken an Spinnködern sich aufgrund von Form, Gewicht und Größe unkontrolliert hinter den Ködern herbewegen und Fische reissen bzw. äußere Verletzungen, z.Bsp. am Auge verursachen können. Das sind persönliche Erfahrungen von mir!

Ich werde weiter an der Skjern fischen, mit Fliegenrute oder Spinnrute, je nach Wetter und Wind. Und die aktuellen geltenden Regeln beachte ich selbstverständlich! Ich bin ja Gast in DK. Aber wer weiss schon, wie es im April 2016 bei Euch aussieht? #h

Gruß, Werner


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. November 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

Habe mich mit der Problematik der widerhakenlosen Einzelhaken bisher noch nicht beschäftigt.
 Kämen evtl. auch Jamisonhaken in die Wahl?


----------



## Pinn (15. November 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Kämen evtl. auch Jamisonhaken in die Wahl?



Konkret zu Deiner Frage: Meiner Ansicht nach eindeutig ja, denn der Jamison hat keinen Widerhaken!

Was mir noch dazu einfällt: Anfang der 80er Jahre im letzten Jahrhundert wurde der Jamison in der Wettanglerszene diskutiert und erprobt. Haken mit Widerhaken galten bei den Profis unter den Wettfischern als kontraproduktiv, weil das Abhaken und das in den Setzkescher befördern der Fische Sekundenbruchteile zu lange dauerte. Ziel dieser Wettbewerbe war möglichst viel Gewicht in begrenzter Zeit und Zielobjekte waren kleine bis mittlere Weißfische.

Der Jamison ist ein Haken, dessen widerhakenloser Draht vor der Hakenspitze ähnlich wie ein Korkenzieher eine Umdrehung um eine gedachte Längsachse macht. Die Theorie dahinter ist, wenn der Haken gehakt hat, sitzt er fest im Fischmaul wie ein Korkenzieher im Flaschenkork. 

Der Jamison erschien damals als Kompromiss zwischen Widerhaken und keinem Widerhaken, aber in der Szene konnte er sich nicht durchsetzen. Vermutlich weil der Wettfischer keine Möglichkeit dazu hatte, die Hakenspitze wie mit einem Korkenzieher in das Maul der Fische hineinzudrehen. :q

Der Jamison geriet bei den Wettfischern schnell wieder in Vergessenheit. Stattdessen wurde und wird in der Szene widerhakenlos oder mit sogenannten Mikrowiderhaken gefischt.

Fischen auf Meerforelle oder Lachs in der Skjern Au ist aber etwas ganz anderes als Stippen auf Rotauge & Co an meinen Heimatgewässen. Dafür benötigt man neben entsprechendem Equipment auch Haken, die erste Fluchten eines 20-Pfünders aushalten, ohne auszuschlitzen oder aufzubiegen. Ich habe keine Ahnung, ob entsprechende Jamison-Haken irgendwo angeboten werden. Verwenden würde ich sie allerdings nicht. Ich würde dann schon lieber auf barbless Hooks in entsprechender Drahtstärke und Größe vertrauen, wenn es denn so kommt.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## outang (15. November 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

moinsen
na das sind ja geschichten....
meine auf zwilling gebundenen - :c
und wie baut der spinnfischer den condom um ?

dass da ev. mal nen bischen geschummelt wurde bei den cm hatte ich auch schon mal vermutet.......
aber das wird jetzt bestimmt viel besser |supergri


----------



## Costas (17. November 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

@Pinn

Du hast absolut recht mit allem was Du schreibst. Wir sind uns einig, dass man mit Einzelhaken auch Lachse fangen kann. Was mich stört ist, dass man Haken mit kleinem Durchmesser verbietet. Die meistenFliegenfischer hier haben mit Drillingen in Grösse 10 bis 12 geangelt. Die Spinnefischer mit Drillingen von Gr. 4 - 8. Jetzt werden die Fliegenfischer je nach Hakenmodel mit Einzelhaken von Gr. 1 - 8 angeln und die Spinnfischer mit Gr. 2/0 - Gr. 2. D.h. jetzt wird es im Schnitt mit Haken in grösseren Durchmessern geangelt. Die Löcher in den Mund der Fische werden grösser und die Infektionsgefahr steigt. 

@Jürgen

Ich kannte diese Korkzieher-Haken nicht. Ich denke @Pinn hat uns eine kompetente Antwort gegeben.

@Outang

Mach Dir keine Sorgen um die Kondome. ¨Sie finden immer ihren Weg zum Erfolg. 

Wie machen? Drilling mit Zange ab, kleiner Ring+Einzelhaken rauf. 

Gruss #h
Costas


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. November 2015)

*AW: Skjern Au 2015 - Lachsfischen in Dänemark*

@ Pinn,#h

 jetzt habe ich wieder etwas dazu gelernt. Den Jamison mit der Korkenzieher ähnlichen Form kannte ich bisher nicht. Mir war nur die "plane" Hakenform mit Wellung der Hakenspitze bekannt.
 Aber auch alte Säcke lernen noch dazu, danke.  :m


----------

